# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  Где в Одессе кино снимали

## Richard

А давайте вспомним места в городе, кот-е засветились в старых фильмах? Интересно сравнить то, что было тогда и что стало теперь. Вот для затравки что вспомнил:
1. Приключения Электроника
- Гусев гонялся за Сыроежкиным между столбами стекляшки на Куликовом поле;
- а бегал по лестнице за ним в Дворце культуры студентов на Шевченко,1
- съемки в парке Ленина, как раз на выставке цветов
 - хоккейный матч во Дворце спорта
 - школу сыроежкина идентифицировать не удалось - чет слишком круто для школы - похоже это какой-то институт, но не политех точно 
2. Приключение Петрова и Васечкина
 - на скейтах они катались по улице Крупской, вдоль забора 411-го госпиталя
 - в кино на Белое солнце пустыни ходили в Вымпел, на Патриса лумумбы
- школу их тоже обнаружить не удалось - вроде где-то на Таирова
3. Место встречи изменить нельзя
- эпизод где жеглов обыгрывал куравлева снимали в парке шевченко, в бильярдной возле входа
4. Зеленый фургон (старый, еще черно белый)
 - банду брали во дворе у моей тещи - на Мечникова,4 
Кто еще что вспомнит?

----------


## colocol

> - Гусев гонялся за Сыроежкиным между столбами стекляшки на Куликовом поле;


 Фильм видел давно, что за стекляшки?

Клипы ПЧиВК, снимали у Литвинова дома.
Фотографии некоторые были сделаны, на пляже чкалосвком.
И фильм небольшой, непонимаю про что мы сняли возле остановки позда. На предпоследней остановке перед конечной.

----------


## Oldmanша

> Где в Одессе кино снимали?


 Да везде  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  Мне кажется - слишком много, чтоб конкретно перечислять.

----------


## Oldmanша

> 4. Зеленый фургон (старый, еще черно белый)
> - банду брали во дворе у моей тещи - на Мечникова,4 
> Кто еще что вспомнит?


 "Зеленый фургон" новый - фургон едет через анфиладу проходных дворов на Пастера,19. 
Не, не буду... слишком много - писать лень.  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - школу сыроежкина идентифицировать не удалось - чет слишком круто для школы - похоже это какой-то институт, но не политех точно


 Вроде как в Вильнюсе снимали

----------


## Richard

> Вроде как в Вильнюсе снимали


 Не, в прибалтике вроде только заграницу снимали, где они музей грабили. Прикольно было посмотреть на молодую ул. Ак. Королева, где сыроежкин на мопеде ездил  :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

1. Приключения Электроника
- Гусев гонялся за Сыроежкиным между столбами стекляшки на Куликовом поле;
- а бегал по лестнице за ним в Дворце культуры студентов на Шевченко,1
- съемки в парке Ленина, как раз на выставке цветов
 - хоккейный матч во Дворце спорта
 - школу сыроежкина идентифицировать не удалось - чет слишком круто для школы - похоже это какой-то институт, но не политех точно 

тут кое-что на эту тему  http://elfilm.narod.ru/objekti.htm#kinostudiya

----------


## Alanor

Возле моего дома на прошлой неделе какое-то кино снимали....
Потом помню фильм какой-то и там снимали сотую школу, но название фильма, к сожалению, не помню.

----------


## Richard

> тут кое-что на эту тему  http://elfilm.narod.ru/objekti.htm#kinostudiya


 Пасиб, интересный ресурс  :smileflag:  Повеселила эта фотка:

Год 79-й, а трапы-то выкрашены в цвета "самостийной Украины"!  :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

Да, действительно!Глазастый какой! :smileflag:  А я не обратила внимания.

----------


## Sanches

> 1. Приключения Электроника
> - Гусев гонялся за Сыроежкиным между столбами стекляшки на Куликовом поле;
> - а бегал по лестнице за ним в Дворце культуры студентов на Шевченко,1
> - съемки в парке Ленина, как раз на выставке цветов
>  - хоккейный матч во Дворце спорта
> - школу сыроежкина идентифицировать не удалось - чет слишком круто для школы - похоже это какой-то институт, но не политех точно 
> 
> тут кое-что на эту тему  http://elfilm.narod.ru/objekti.htm#kinostudiya


 странно у меня картинки с этого сайта не открываются, пишет - 404 нет такой страницы

----------


## GEBO

Чесс слово, я не виновата!

----------


## Sundry

Мушкетеров (отрывки)снимали в Одессе. Особенно нравится 
 момент, когда они едут на лошадях и поют песню..."Пора-пора-порадуемся".... (По-моему, тоже в Одессе снимали, а может и нет )

----------


## X3M

> Пасиб, интересный ресурс  Повеселила эта фотка:
> 
> Год 79-й, а трапы-то выкрашены в цвета "самостийной Украины"!


 нет там никакой самостийной украины... помню я эти трапы... внешняя часть выкрашена в желтый внутрення часть в голубой, то что вверху голубой это внутрення часть вот и все

----------


## X3M

у нас перед домом снимали:

фильм - "Приморский бульвар"
фрагмент -  где в начале чувак разбил машину о стенку где нарисована арка.. картина с аркой висела рядом с моим домом терцом стоит он..

фрагмент - где художника попросили нарисовать на подьезде чебурашку чтобы сынок не путал подьезды, чебурашку нарисовали в соседнем нашем подьезде.. потом рисунок еще года два продержался

фильм - "Пояс Тити Мити или Осторожно ведьмы"

Очень много сниммали перед домом, песочницу с вращающимися качелями, как чцвак с 9 го этажа выпал из окна тоже летел внизу коробки складывали и он туда прыгал, из окна с балкона из пулемета стреляли рядом... короче дофига сняли я этов с е сбалкона наблюдал

----------


## Мария

> Мушкетеров (отрывки)снимали в Одессе. Особенно нравится 
>  момент, когда они едут на лошадях и поют песню..."Пора-пора-порадуемся".... (По-моему, тоже в Одессе снимали, а может и нет )


 Это они по Военному спуску пора-пора-порадовались

----------


## Yokozuna

> Повеселила эта фотка:
> )


 Поселка Котовского еще нет.

----------


## Nat

Недавно что-то снимали на Ген.Петрова..кто-то в курсе что?
Там вырыли громадную яму..залили ее водой...расставили скамейки и кусты и ACTION!

----------


## NeMo

> Мушкетеров (отрывки)снимали в Одессе. Особенно нравится 
> момент, когда они едут на лошадях и поют песню..."Пора-пора-порадуемся".... (По-моему, тоже в Одессе снимали, а может и нет )


 Кстати прикольно, что в этом фильме
дороги, по которым они катаюца - колеи
оставленные автомобилями. Такой вот баг.

----------


## Паноптикум

Мушкетёров снимали с этой песней на 16 фонтана кажется, а фот Зелёный фругон в  Отраде. Рядом  где сейчас отель Отрада

----------


## victor.odessa

> 1. где находилось кафе, в котором Саша и Лена 
> пили кофе?
> 2. что за спуск с выходом на улочку в эпизоде,
> когда младшая сестра предлагает главному
> герою ухаживать за ней?
> 
> фильм "Приморский бульвар"


 1. Итальянский бульвар / Канатной. На этом месте сейчас находится клуб
(кажется Палладиум). Напротив хорошо видна конечная остановка 17 и 18 трамваев. Куликово поле. А было не кафе, а "Русский чай". Правда внутри стояли столы и лавки, а на столах самовары.

2. С Дерибасовской на Польский спуск.

----------


## Зимняя

> похоже на район за 2м кладбищем, но не уверена


  а точнее, Ивана и Юрия Липы улица. но опять-таки, надо подъехать и посмотреть, хотя очень похоже

----------


## victor.odessa

> а точнее, Ивана и Юрия Липы улица. но опять-таки, надо подъехать и посмотреть, хотя очень похоже


 Фильм был снят 20 лет т.н. За это время многие улицы города изменились. У меня есть ещё два варианта: 1. Маршрут трамвая №30 (бывший). Балковская-Желябова-Фабричная. За заводом поршневых колец. Район Дальних мельниц. 2. Маршрут трамваев №11 и №12. Лазарева-Алексеевская площадь-Степовая-сквер Мизикевича.

----------


## Февральский

victor.odessa 
спасибо, пройдусь)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Фильм был снят 20 лет т.н. За это время многие улицы города изменились. У меня есть ещё два варианта: 1. Маршрут трамвая №30 (бывший). Балковская-Желябова-Фабричная. За заводом поршневых колец. Район Дальних мельниц. 2. Маршрут трамваев №11 и №12. Лазарева-Алексеевская площадь-Степовая-сквер Мизикевича.


 Я тоже так предполагаю, либо Дальние мельницы, либо район Алексеевской площади, либо район возле трамвайных депо. Странная развязка улиц там с угловым домом. А также смущает однопутная трамвайная линия - значит Ближние мельницы и район за 2-м кладбищем отпадает.

----------


## Sundrive

фильм "Принцесса на бобах", половина фильма снималась в Одессе, а другая в Москве. Там еще играет Жигунов и Сафонова  :smileflag:

----------


## zarema

> фильм "Принцесса на бобах", половина фильма снималась в Одессе, а другая в Москве. Там еще играет Жигунов и Сафонова


 Точно.Есть такой фильм :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

такой вопрос: а усадьба её типо фамильная в этом фильме у нас снималась или в Москве?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> фильм "Принцесса на бобах", половина фильма снималась в Одессе, а другая в Москве.


  В Одессе и Киеве.

----------


## Dr.Freeman

> Не, в прибалтике вроде только заграницу снимали, где они музей грабили. Прикольно было посмотреть на молодую ул. Ак. Королева, где сыроежкин на мопеде ездил


 Хотелось бы...вообще на молодую Одессу посмотреть, без новостроек, ларьков и т.д  :smileflag:

----------


## Sundrive

посмотри "Ребенок к ноябрю" и " Приморский бульвар"

----------


## Alexandr

Лучше уж "Фантазии Веснухина".

----------


## victor.odessa

Inga Zayonc задала вопрос. На него надо дать ответ. Так что, посмотрим фильм и ответим?

----------


## rossss

> 2. Приключение Петрова и Васечкина
>  - на скейтах они катались по улице Крупской, вдоль забора 411-го госпиталя
>  - в кино на Белое солнце пустыни ходили в Вымпел, на Патриса лумумбы
> - школу их тоже обнаружить не удалось - вроде где-то на Таирова
> \


 а школа находится на Варненской,между 25 чапаевской и г.Петрова.

----------


## Nomax

"Светлая личность" этот эпизод снимался на Алексеевской пл./Чернышевского.
Дом на уголу это Цветаева/Товарного пер. там булочная была.

----------


## Alexandr

Берем Воронцовский переулок. Почти все фильмы, которые снимались в Одессе, хоть пару эпизодов, но обязательно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> "Светлая личность" этот эпизод снимался на Алексеевской пл./Чернышевского.
> Дом на уголу это Цветаева/Товарного пер. там булочная была.


 Да, по карте, теоретически, это единственное место, где могли снимать. Не знал, что там есть служебная ветка трамвая.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Хотелось бы...вообще на молодую Одессу посмотреть, без новостроек, ларьков и т.д


 Вот как раз собираюсь сделать подборку кадров из старых фильмов, снимавшихся в Одессе.

----------


## Nomax

> Да, по карте, теоретически, это единственное место, где могли снимать. Не знал, что там есть служебная ветка трамвая.


 Ну лет 5-6 назад точно была, там же депо рядом.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Лучше уж "Фантазии Веснухина".


 Мне почему-то запомнился кадр, где дяденька в качестве физзарядки выжимает пудовые гири на полуразрушенном балкончике над атлантами, держащими землю (на Гоголя).

----------


## Бонни

> такой вопрос: а усадьба её типо фамильная в этом фильме у нас снималась или в Москве?


 На Фр. бульваре  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> На Фр. бульваре


 А точнее? Бульвар большой...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Inga Zayonc задала вопрос. На него надо дать ответ. Так что, посмотрим фильм и ответим?


 На форуме есть раздел "Дома Одессы, люди события связанные с ними". На странице №6 представлены фотографии дач находящихся на Французском бульваре. Одна из них - дача построенная архитектором В.И.Прохаско для А.Г.Ашкинази. Эта дача и показана в фильме.

----------


## Alexandr

> Мне почему-то запомнился кадр, где дяденька в качестве физзарядки выжимает пудовые гири на полуразрушенном балкончике над атлантами, держащими землю (на Гоголя).


 А "красная пашечка" в раннем детстве не запомнилась? И песни Пугачевой?  :smileflag:

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> А "красная пашечка" в раннем детстве не запомнилась? И песни Пугачевой?


 
Запомнилась.  :smileflag:  И не только перечисленное Вами. А какое это имеет отношение к данной теме?  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Запомнилась.  И не только перечисленное Вами. А какое это имеет отношение к данной теме?


 Где в Одессе кино снималось? А где прозвучали первые хиты? Скажу больше, я постоянно смотрю старые фильмы снятые одесской киностудией (работа у меня такая странная).

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Где в Одессе кино снималось? А где прозвучали первые хиты? Скажу больше, я постоянно смотрю старые фильмы снятые одесской киностудией (работа у меня такая странная).


 
Ах, вот Вы о чём!  Я не сообразила сразу, извините.  :smileflag:  Фильм замечательный, несомненно! Он какой-то тёплый... 
А что же это у Вас за работа такая таинственная?

----------


## ENICA

фильм "Налет", в ролях Алексей Петренко, Александр Балуев. Если не ошибаюсь 1990 -1993 г. Часть съемок проходила у моего папы в Театре кукол (пер. Чайковского 12, сейчас "Формула")

----------


## sas6a

А вчера снимали на французком б-ре возле удельного пер

----------


## Survivor

> а школа находится на Варненской,между 25 чапаевской и г.Петрова.


 100 школа. Я её из тысячи узнаю.

----------


## Odessa-best

"Ликвидация" финальные сцены снимались во внутреннем дворике киностудии... На втором этаже - склад костюмов - там моя бабушка работает....

----------


## Alexandr

> А вчера снимали на французком б-ре возле удельного пер


 Вижу Кваташидзе, Шевченко, остальных со спины не узнаЮ.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kalina73

По-моему никто еще не упомянул "Рабу любви" Никиты Михалкова. Я ребенком смотрела ,как снимали сцену расстрела героя Нахапетова. На углу Некрасова и Преображенской было смонтировано кафе, где встречаются герои Нахапетова и Соловей.  Там,по-моему несколько сцен было снято...

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> По-моему никто еще не упомянул "Рабу любви" Никиты Михалкова. Я ребенком смотрела ,как снимали сцену расстрела героя Нахапетова. На углу Некрасова и Преображенской было смонтировано кафе, где встречаются герои Нахапетова и Соловей.  Там,по-моему несколько сцен было снято...


 Да, ещё памятник досками заколотили.  Хорошо, что Вы вспомнили про этот фильм. Всё хотела вопрос о нём задать: а где снимались сцены в парке, где плёнку перекладывали из машины Нахапетова в коляску для кукол? И где у Соловей шарфик унесло ветром? Такая сцена художественно выразительная...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где в Одессе кино снималось? А где прозвучали первые хиты? Скажу больше, я постоянно смотрю старые фильмы снятые одесской киностудией (работа у меня такая странная).


 Уважаемый Александр! Лет 20 назад проводились экскурсии на Одесскую киностудию с посещением уникального цеха, где проходило озвучивание снятых фильмов (и не только одесских). Цех горел. Его восстановили?

----------


## Alexandr

> Уважаемый Александр! Лет 20 назад проводились экскурсии на Одесскую киностудию с посещением уникального цеха, где проходило озвучивание снятых фильмов (и не только одесских). Цех горел. Его восстановили?


 Нет. Тот звукоцех уже не восстановить. Приходите 30-го на киностудию, там будет празднование и экскурсии, всё сможете увидеть и узнать сами.

----------


## Velena

> Нет. Тот звукоцех уже не восстановить. Приходите 30-го на киностудию, там будет празднование и экскурсии, всё сможете увидеть и узнать сами.


 А в каком часу начало? Вход- свободный?

----------


## Alexandr

> А в каком часу начало?


 Без понятия.  :smileflag: 


> Вход- свободный?


 Да.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

А музей будет работать?

----------


## Alexandr

> А музей будет работать?


 Должен, я так думаю. Но во время показов где будет Костроменко не знаю.

----------


## [email protected]

Финальная сцена из Приморского бульвара, где главный герой учится, якобы, на архитектора, снималась на лекции у Плотниковой по высшей математике, в стекляшке политеха. Как сейчас помню, она начала читать интегралы, зашли прямо на лекцию, просили поснимать, она наорала и выгнала (не любила когда отвлекают от любимого дела). Через некоторое время снова зашли и уговорили. Все заняло минут 20-30.

----------


## Oxxy

> Нет. Тот звукоцех уже не восстановить. Приходите 30-го на киностудию, там будет празднование и экскурсии, всё сможете увидеть и узнать сами.


 Обязательно прийду! Время посещения ограничено,с - до ? Как раз буду там мимо с пляжа проходить. Всегда мечтала побывать на киностудии. Жаль родилась позже чем отец успел оттуда уволиться :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет. Тот звукоцех уже не восстановить. Приходите 30-го на киностудию, там будет празднование и экскурсии, всё сможете увидеть и узнать сами.


 Спасибо за информацию. Желающие посетить киностудию 30 мая загляните на Основной форум, раздел:"Фестиваль 25-й час, посвящается 90 летию Одесской киностудии".

----------


## Бонни

Звукоцех, по-моему, разобран до нуля

А музей у Вадима Васильевича Костроменко замечательный!!!!!! Не вылезала бы оттуда несколько дней.
И история самого особняка (южный дом Демидовых - мощнейших русских промышленников), в котором музей, тоже стоит внимания!!!!

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> И история самого особняка (южный дом Демидовых - мощнейших русских промышленников), в котором музей, тоже стоит внимания!!!!


  Однако... А в музей как можно пройти? Мы как-то пришли туда в будний день, а нас на входе не пустили, т.к. из музея не отвечали по тел., было почему-то закрыто...

----------


## Saturday

> Берем Воронцовский переулок. Почти все фильмы, которые снимались в Одессе, хоть пару эпизодов, но обязательно.


 Полностью согласен! И Трест, который лопнул, и Мы из джаза, и Зеленый фургон, и Ликвидация, и много, много других фильмов. Все и не упомнишь. Но как бывший житель Краснофлотского, я провел пол детства наблюдая, и, порой мешая киношникам.

----------


## Снежжжинка

Петрова и Васечкина снимали в сотой школе и немного ещё в какой-то. там место есть где коридор с полукруглыми окнами - у нас в школе такого нет.

----------


## VERVIT

> Петрова и Васечкина снимали в сотой школе и немного ещё в какой-то. там место есть где коридор с полукруглыми окнами - у нас в школе такого нет.


 Наверно в фотошопе окна закруглили)))

----------


## Terra_cotta

А что вчера снимали в Горсаду? Видела, как привозили и настраивали аппаратуру, видела толпу сотрудников  съемочной группы. Видимо, что-то глобальное  :smileflag:

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Да-да. И недавно ещё в Пале-Рояле что-то снимали. Может, это один и тот же фильм?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Помню, как-то в аэропорту снимали какой-то фильм и меня чуть не сбила резко поехавшая в кадр машина. Чо то за фильм был хоть, кто-то в курсе?
это был год 92-93й

----------


## Снежжжинка

я вспомнила, как прошлым летом на ул.Толбухина, в самом начале, на крылечке одного милого домика снимали ночью. там ещё всё под век 19-й оформили, дама с кружевным зонтиком и т.п. и что ето было?  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

а вчера еще на Потемкинской лестнице что-то снимали. Девушка стояла с коляской, ее снимали :smileflag:  Что за фильм (или не фильм) - никто не знает?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> а вчера еще на Потемкинской лестнице что-то снимали. Девушка стояла с коляской, ее снимали Что за фильм (или не фильм) - никто не знает?


 Ну если с коляской и на Потемкинской лестнице... Боюсь предположить, что римейк "Броненосца Потемкина"))

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Ну если с коляской и на Потемкинской лестнице... Боюсь предположить, что римейк "Броненосца Потемкина"))


 да как-то оно так по современному выглядело :smileflag:  я сначала вообще подумала что просто мамочка с ребенком фотографируется на фоне морвокзала.

----------


## Denis Rozmosh

"Броненосец Потёмкин. 90 лет спустя" :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> "Броненосец Потёмкин. 90 лет спустя"


 Не... "Дети Броненосца Потемкина"  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

"Броненосец Потёмкин, продолжение" Бекмамбетова)

----------


## Denis Rozmosh

не... дети не покатят.. уже наверняка правнуки. Короче открою секрет - фильм называется "Атака покемонов на Броненосец Потёмкин"  :smileflag:

----------


## jastina

А я помню как "Есенина" снимали на Торговой внизу,ближе к бульвару.Оборудовали под какой то рынок небольшой.И Безруков в машине чёрной сидел :smileflag:  Фильм не смотрела,не знаю ,вошло ли...Но снимали целый день!И мы с подругвми там целый день проторчали.Даже выклянчили через охранника автограф у Безрукова.А ещё недавно показывали на 1+1 сериал "Ворожея", так он тоже в Одессе.Библиотеку Горького опознала совершенно ясно.И "Золотого телёнка" с Меньшиковым тоже в Одессе, по крайней мере фрагменты.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

вчера был фильм с Харатьяном и негритёнком, снятый в Одессе. Даже Жарю-парю заснялось в виде школьной столовки))

----------


## Бонни

> Однако... А в музей как можно пройти? Мы как-то пришли туда в будний день, а нас на входе не пустили, т.к. из музея не отвечали по тел., было почему-то закрыто...


 Раньше в музей можно было попасть по предварительной согласовке с В.В.Костроменко. Во-первых, чтоб он был на месте и всё вам рассказал-показал, во-вторых, чтоб он оставил на проходной киностудии пропуск на вашу фамилию. Вы приходите, показываете охраннику паспорт (что это именно для вас пропуск), он звонит Костроменко, тот выходит, встречает вас и ведёт в музей.

Дело в том, что руководство киностудии очень боится непрошенных и неопознанных гостей на своей территории, т.к. ими могут оказаться замаскированные журналисты Которые могут рассказать о том, *ВО ЧТО превратили* вторую после Мосфильма кинофабрику СССР.

Я как-то снимала музей, и с руководством к/с была договорённость о съёмках именно в музее. Потом я вышла, стала снимать здание музея. Ничего, нормально.
Но как только я развернула камеру на бывший парк при особняке Демидовых (там оч. красивый фонтанчик, к нему тропинка, и всё это было в утренней дымке - романтика!  :smileflag: ), то ТУТ ЖЕ непонятно откуда прибежал охранник и стал чуть ли не объектив закрывать. Мол, территорию - нельзя!
Как он увидел, что я снимаю парк, - без понятия :smileflag:  Может, там потайные камеры на деревья прикручены))))))))

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Раньше в музей можно было попасть по предварительной согласовке с В.В.Костроменко. Во-первых, чтоб он был на месте и всё вам рассказал-показал, во-вторых, чтоб он оставил на проходной киностудии пропуск на вашу фамилию. Вы приходите, показываете охраннику паспорт (что это именно для вас пропуск), он звонит Костроменко, тот выходит, встречает вас и ведёт в музей.


 А как туда вообще люди попадали? Как они могли с ним связаться? Например, гость города как может попасть в этот музей?

А смотритель музея рассказывает об истории места, на котором располагается киностудия, водит по парку? Или только внутри музея?

----------


## Бонни

Связаться можно по телефону.
Если хотите, я могу найти номер.

Гость города туда, к огромному сожалению, вряд ли попадёт, т.к. музей нигде не разрекламирован и нигде не советуется как достопримечательность(

Если вы спросите, то Вадим Васильевич всё вам расскажет и покажет. Это очень и очень приятный человек!

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Тогда в ЛС, пожалуйста.  :smileflag:

----------


## Valuta

Сегодня на Слободке снимали на улице Училищной (где поворот 15го трамвая) какой-то фильмец. Все актеры были одеты в деревенскую одежду 40х годов. Никто не видел?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Сегодня на Слободке снимали на улице Училищной (где поворот 15го трамвая) какой-то фильмец. Все актеры были одеты в деревенскую одежду 40х годов. Никто не видел?


 Неужели продолжение Ликвидации?))))

----------


## Dr.Freeman

"Ликвидация" - очень хороший фильм, и юмор там присутствует и трагедия. Если будет вторая часть - обязательно куплю.

----------


## Иришка

Лююди!!! Если Ликвдация, обязательно кричите )))))

----------


## Noimage

А еще в 1990 году в подвале морга 11-й горбольницы снимали сцены фильма "Пустыня" Михаила Каца. Синедрион и проходы мрачных факельщиков в балахонах.
Очень фактурный подвал - голые стены, потолки сводчатые, холодина даже летом. 
Нас с приятелем известная бабушка с зонтиком в массовку подписала. Она по всему городу типажи подбирала для фильмов.
Два дня снимались, с факелами ходили. Потом сходил посмотрел фильм. Фильм классный. Но наших проходов секунды на три всего вошло. :smileflag:

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> известная бабушка с зонтиком


 Что за персонаж?  :smileflag:

----------


## Noimage

> Что за персонаж?


 Боюсь ошибиться, но по моему ее звали Денисовна.
Ходила в центре с зонтиком от солнца и в белых носочках. Разглядывала прохожих, и когда ей кто-то подходил для массовки, предлагала прийти на киностудию.
В "Пустыню" она наловила человек 30 старичков семитской внешности для Синедриона, и нас - здоровых балбесов - факелы носить. Мы за день съемок получали по червонцу, семитские старички - по 20 рубликов, а больше всех африканские студенты, изображавшие рабов в набедренных повязках - аж по 50.
Попасть в массовку было очень почетно, с работы отпускали без второго слова и очень счастливчикам завидовали.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

года 2 назад по пляжу женшчына набирала сниматься в голые и смешные, это, наверное, тоже Денисовна была)

----------


## victor.odessa

По TVCI идёт сериал "Личная жизнь официальных людей" с участием Евгения Сидихина и Марины Могилевской, 2003 год, съёмки проходили в Одессе. Детектив. Убийство на корабле...

----------


## Alexandr

> По TVCI идёт сериал "Личная жизнь официальных людей" с участием Евгения Сидихина и Марины Могилевской, 2003 год, съёмки проходили в Одессе. Детектив. Убийство на корабле...


 Снимали в круизе на "Аседо".  :smileflag:  Моя работа.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Снимали в круизе на "Аседо".  Моя работа.


 Спасибо. В титрах было сказано Одесская киностудия. А после этой работы были ли работы под нашим парусником? Какие? Какой последний ?

----------


## Alexandr

> Спасибо. В титрах было сказано Одесская киностудия. А после этой работы были ли работы под нашим парусником? Какие? Какой последний ?


 Не было больше. На лесовозе кажись еще что-то снимали.

----------


## Longer

Фильм "Операция ы и другие приключения Шурика". Эпизод "была докторская, стала любительская", снимали в моем дворе, Французский б-р 22.

----------


## ebreo

по поводу "Операция ы и другие приключения Шурика" кроме съёмок сцены с собакой, которая таки да снималась на Французском бульваре, есть мнение что часть кадров на стройке тоже снимались в Одессе (будущие Черёмушки)

----------


## Иришка

> есть мнение что часть кадров на стройке тоже снимались в Одессе (будущие Черёмушки)


  так оно действительно так и было  :smileflag: ))))))))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

интересно, где конкретно на Черёмушках))

----------


## victor.odessa

> интересно, где конкретно на Черёмушках))


 Посмотрите сообщение Job 2001 от31.03.2008 года №143 в этой же теме.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

спасибо, но у меня, к сожалению, не грузится сайт

----------


## Longer

> спасибо, но у меня, к сожалению, не грузится сайт


 http://zabyg17.livejournal.com/116339.html

http://zabyg17.livejournal.com/116666.html

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

не грузится  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Польский спуск,5. Снимают фильм.

Вложение 377978

Вложение 377979

Вложение 377980

Вложение 377981

----------


## Иришка

а шо за фильм неизвестно пока?

----------


## Метёлка

"Перевозчик 3" снимали в Одесском порту.

----------


## Эриния

В теме "Аварии..." писали сегодня днем, что что-то сегодня снимали на Матросском спуске. Кто-то знает что-нибудь конкретнее?

----------


## Февральский

Гоцмана второго ваяют)

----------


## denisko

> Польский спуск,5. Снимают фильм.


 
Перед началом съёмок начали усердно наводить марафет: замазывать трещины, даже кинули новый шифер и руберойд постелили. Жители говорят:" Вы же про войну снимаете?! Наоборот, нужно чё-то разрушить, подковырять может?" Знаете шо ответили? Ответили шо при войне состояние получше было. Вот так вот

----------


## swine

> "Приключения Тома Сойера и Гекельбери Финна" - где что снимали- не знаю, давно не смотрел,  но народ розтолкует...


 пару сцен снимали во дворах Отрады - или на Ясной, или на Уютной,
а почему никто не вспоминает "Мы из джаза" - или это не Одесса ?

----------


## _Elena_

Прямо сейчас у меня под окнами (ломаный переулок) снимают "Никогда не забуду" - окна забили ставнями, во дворе ходит куча фрицев, машину пришлось убрать и ждем обещаные взрывы. Надеюсь, до вечера закончат - а то через ставни свежий (или не свежий) воздух не походит - еще и кондер они "задекорировали"...

----------


## _Elena_

и из-за сьемок здесь менты и гаишники на скидановском спуске (который подьем)... Я когда машину переставляла - на них чуть не нарвалась - хорошо что ниче не нарушала, взяла документы (10 метров поехать) и их не заинтересовала блондинка за рулем. А то в последнее время меня слишком часто стали тормозить для проверки документов - что их интересует?? наверное то, что я ночами ездить стала...или ранним утром... 
И здесь еще ходят дежурные курсантики милиции... охраняЮТЬ нас от фрицев %))

----------


## _Elena_

> а шо за фильм неизвестно пока?


 м.б. "никогда не забуду" ??? 
http://www.gnews.ua/cat/material/id/23593.html - у нас этот снимают

----------


## Preyer

Годика 2-3 назад наблюдал как снимают кино в Санатории им. Горького.
У центрального здания со стороны моря есть большая веранда. Там были распахнуты большие двустворчатые двери, а за ними хор маленьких детей. Они все были лысые и в одинаковых синих одеждах. Насколько я понял, они изображали интернатовских.
Кто-нибудь знает что это за фильм ?

----------


## Richard_I

> Годика 2-3 назад наблюдал как снимают кино в Санатории им. Горького.
> У центрального здания со стороны моря есть большая веранда. Там были распахнуты большие двустворчатые двери, а за ними хор маленьких детей. Они все были лысые и в одинаковых синих одеждах. Насколько я понял, они изображали интернатовских.
> Кто-нибудь знает что это за фильм ?


 Ну похоже на Гоцмана финальную сцену

----------


## Lena26

3 года назад у нас во дворе (Коблевская, 4) снимали сериал шматко в одессе

----------


## Preyer

> Ну похоже на Гоцмана финальную сцену


 Скачал, посмотрел - оно.
Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> Скачал, посмотрел - оно.
> Спасибо


 Пожалста

----------


## _Elena_

Эти киношники!! когда снимали - типа в переулке "войну" устроили - разбросали мусор, листовки, доски и т.д. - поджигали газеты и типа шла рота немцев... потом уехали - чуть-чуть прибрались - а мусор оставили! плюс еще дорогу окончательно раздолбали своими старыми грузовиками с плохоработающими тормозами... и зеленые ветки деревьев поспиливали ,бросив при этом на дорогу где ездят машины!! вообще - это нормально??я была на них положительно настроена - но после такого! жуть!... культура, блин! а за моральный ущерб они не хотят платить, как в цивилизованных странах?? плюс еще за то, что пол-дня пришлось дышать дымом от их спецэфектов-взрывов...
хорошо,что вчерашний ливень все это смыл...теперь чистота  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

Скажите спасибо, что они не устроили в вашем доме "прямое попадание авиабомбы с последующим взрывом"

----------


## Alexandr

Сейчас на Екатерининской площади снимают. Реж. Дьяченко, "Чего хотят мужчины" или похоже, группа московская. Одесских представителей - пару человек асс. по актерам и администраторов. Вся техника тоже московская... Так что плохи дела на нашей киностудии.

----------


## VERVIT

> Сейчас на Екатерининской площади снимают. Реж. Дьяченко, "Чего хотят мужчины" или похоже, группа московская. Одесских представителей - пару человек асс. по актерам и администраторов. Вся техника тоже московская... Так что плохи дела на нашей киностудии.


 Ну так москвичи каждый год сюда приезжают на съемки. И на "Довженко" там тоже перепадает кое что)))  $$$

----------


## Alexandr

> Ну так москвичи каждый год сюда приезжают на съемки. И на "Довженко" там тоже перепадает кое что)))  $$$


 Ну да, гримваген из Киева пригнали. Нашим с этого сущие крохи.

----------


## bobina

В Оперном театре снимали сцены дворцов для "Трех мушкетеров" и их продолжений. и "Гардемарины", по-моему, тоже наш театр под дворцы использовали.

----------


## Pamarin

> Сейчас на Екатерининской площади снимают. Реж. Дьяченко, "Чего хотят мужчины" или похоже, группа московская. Одесских представителей - пару человек асс. по актерам и администраторов. Вся техника тоже московская... Так что плохи дела на нашей киностудии.


 Были там - там сидит четверка из "День Радио" и "День выборов" - без Гришаевой. Я думала - снимают продолжение...

----------


## Alexandr

> Были там - там сидит четверка из "День Радио" и "День выборов"


 Ну, тогда одесситы на месте.  :smileflag:

----------


## jastina

> Были там - там сидит четверка из "День Радио" и "День выборов" - без Гришаевой. Я думала - снимают продолжение...


 Жалко не увидела.Вчера была на площади и уже никого нет а кто то знает где они сейчас?

----------


## victor.odessa

Известный российский кинорежиссер Станислав Говорухин намерен в сентябре побывать в Одессе, чтобы отснять часть материала для своего нового фильма под названием "Сердца четырех".

Картина не имеет ничего общего с некогда популярной довоенной комедией, однако накал страстей в фильме почище, чем у Шекспира, его создатели обещают. Трем женщинам, матери и дочерям, придется бороться за одного и того же мужчину, и в душе каждой из них он оставить неизгладимый след. В настоящее время съемки фильма уже проходят в Москве, их первый этап завершится в конце августа. После чего съемочная группа прибудет в Одессу.

В "Сердцах четырех" задействован блистательный актерский состав. Маму сыграет актриса Елена Яковлева, ее дочерей – Ольга Красько и Аглая Шиловская. Роль покорителю дамских сердец на этот раз досталась Михаилу Жебровски, известному по прекрасной работе в фильме "Пианист". В эпизодах также задействованы Виктор Сухоруков, Марат Башаров, Роман Карцев и автор популярных женских детективов Татьяна Устинова. 
04 августа 2009

----------


## _Elena_

Сегодня в сквере мечникова (комсомольская/ольгиевская) с утра что-то снимают... Что-то современое - обычные прохожие в роли массовки могут выступать - просят только в камеру не смотреь  :smileflag:

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> чтобы отснять часть материала для своего нового фильма под названием "Сердца четырех".


 Хорошая новость, только не понимаю, зачем дублировать название известного фильма? Чтобы была путаница?  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Киевский режиссер Сергей Крутин снимает в Одессе двухсерийный телевизионный фильм под рабочим названием «Если бы ты меня любил». По словам директора картины Елены Дементьевой, сюжет – «городская история любви».

Съемки в Одессе будут вестись по 20 августа, а вся работа над лентой должна завершиться к концу года. В сценах фильма «задействованы» одесские дворики, морские пейзажи. Среди актеров – россияне Екатерина Гусева и Владимир Вдовиченков, хорошо известные зрителям сериала «Бригада».

----------


## Alexandr

> Киевский режиссер Сергей Крутин


 А если учесть, что Сергей (в кулуарах Крутин-младший) наследник прекрасного одесского оператора Виктора Крутина, к сожалению трагически оставившего этот мир, не такой он и киевский.  :smileflag: 
Так же как и прошлогодний Алексей Луканев, выросший на одесской киностудии москвич.  :smileflag:

----------


## Funny Friday

> Жалко не увидела.Вчера была на площади и уже никого нет а кто то знает где они сейчас?


 Вчера "Квартет И" был в Ибице на концерте БИ-2. Сказали, что снимают последнюю сцену нового фильма.

----------


## victor.odessa

Лева и Шура из популярной российской рок-группы «Би-2» побывали в Одессе и снялись в ленте под рабочим названием «О чем говорят мужчины». Ее режиссер – Дмитрий Дьяченко, постановщик фильма «День радио».

В интервью газете «Новые известия» музыканты сообщили, что в «Мужчинах» они, «как повелось с «Брата-2», появляются в кадре и играют самих себя». В саундтреке будущей картины – 10 новых песен «Би-2». Финал снимался в ночном клубе. «Получилось очень смешно, мне кажется», – сказал Шура.

Напомним, что лента – «детище» труппы комического театра «Квартет И», завоевавшей огромную популярность благодаря спектаклям и кинофильмам «День радио» и «День выборов». Это уроженцы Одессы Леонид Барац и Ростислав Хаит, а также их коллеги Александр Демидов и Камиль Ларин.

Кроме того, в съемках заняты Нонна Гришаева (тоже одесситка), Нина Русланова, Сергей Никоненко, Федор Добронравов, Анна Касаткина, Жанна Фриске (последняя родилась в Москве, но росла в Одессе). На гостевые роли в эпизодах приглашены Олег Меньшиков, Андрей Макаревич, Алексей Кортнев и Василий Уткин.

В основу сценария лег спектакль «Квартета И» – «Разговоры мужчин среднего возраста о женщинах, кино и алюминиевых вилках». Планируется, что фильм выйдет на экраны в марте следующего года.

----------


## DinKartin

cегодня вечером снимали кино на Нежинской, в 46 номере.
Что? Кто:?

----------


## Авоська

В ноябре, будем верить и ждать, будут съемки фильма на новогоднюю тему.

----------


## Февральский

> *Жанна Фриске (последняя родилась в Москве, но росла в Одессе)*


 не росла она в Одессе, у нее бабушка в области жила, почитайте
*http://persona.rin.ru/view/f/0/35570/friske-zhanna* :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> не росла она в Одессе, у нее бабушка в области жила, почитайте
> *http://persona.rin.ru/view/f/0/35570/friske-zhanna*


 Спасибо за уточнение. Информацию черпаю из прессы, так же как и Вы. Выложил её для поддержания темы на форуме. Спорить не буду, т.к. " не проявляю интересу" к данной особе.

----------


## Susanny

> Киевский режиссер Сергей Крутин снимает в Одессе двухсерийный телевизионный фильм под рабочим названием «Если бы ты меня любил». По словам директора картины Елены Дементьевой, сюжет – «городская история любви».
> 
> Съемки в Одессе будут вестись по 20 августа, а вся работа над лентой должна завершиться к концу года. В сценах фильма «задействованы» одесские дворики, морские пейзажи. Среди актеров – россияне Екатерина Гусева и Владимир Вдовиченков, хорошо известные зрителям сериала «Бригада».


 Странно, сегодня они снимали на Нежинской. Так мне сказали, что фильм односерийный и снимают москвичи....

----------


## Авоська

нормальная ситуация, когда деньги дает Москва, главные роли у российских актеров; режиссер, вся съемочная группа и актеры 2-го плана из Киева, а массовка и локации в Крыму, Одессе или еще где-то в Украине.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Странно, сегодня они снимали на Нежинской. Так мне сказали, что фильм односерийный и снимают москвичи....


 они в четверг будут у нас в детском саду (Фр.бульвар, возле "Дачи") на площадке для прогулок снимать какие-то сцены)

----------


## Diablo

Сейчас че то снимают на сов армии между короленко и щепкина.

----------


## victor.odessa

Дмитрий Нагиев приехал в Одессу сниматься в фильме «Гламур»
Как передает «Росбалт», москвичи снимают в Одессе фильм «Гламур». В сообщении отмечается, что «бомбой» съемок стал Дмитрий Нагиев, который прилетел, чтобы сняться в эпизоде на теплоходе «Хаджибей».
«По сюжету фильма, в городе Черноморск проходит кинофестиваль, а на теплоходе – шумный банкет по этому случаю. Дмитрий Нагиев среди приглашенных гостей», - подчеркнула заместитель директора фильма Анжела Чеботарь.
Кроме того, по ее словам, в фильме задействованы Эвелина Бледанс, Виктория Толстоганова, Андрей Соколов, Татьяна Лютаева. Небольшую роль сыграет и сын Дмитрия Нагиева — 20-летний Кирилл.
Режиссер фильма — Ольга Субботина, известная зрителям по картинам «Откройте, Дед Мороз» и «Погоня за ангелом».
Российско-украинский проект запущен в производство на базе Одесской киностудии совместно с продюсерским центром «Пирамида». Съемки закончатся 27 августа, а позже продлятся снова в Москве.

----------


## Sveta11

> Мушкетеров (отрывки)снимали в Одессе. Особенно нравится 
>  момент, когда они едут на лошадях и поют песню..."Пора-пора-порадуемся".... (По-моему, тоже в Одессе снимали, а может и нет )


 Во Львове

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Дмитрий Нагиев приехал в Одессу сниматься в фильме «Гламур»


 небольшой фоторепортаж со съёмок у ДК Политеха:

dumskaya.net/news/V_Odesse_po_nocham_snimayut_kino_(fotoreportag)-002661/

----------


## r2d2

сегодня карета каталась минут 30 вокруг фонтана возле оперного

----------


## kimka

а вчера снимали фильм в фойе Лондонского отеля. Роман Карцев открывал дверь отеля режисеру Говорухину. Проходили съемки мелодрамы «Сердца четырех». В центре Одессы съемки пройдут с участием Елены Яковлевой, Анны Самохиной, Виктора Сухорукова и др.

----------


## Kubi_bu

Неделю назад снимали в Селекционном институте в здании Биржи

----------


## arkoh

Во многих старых советских фильмах, полностью или частично снятых в Одессе, можно увидеть давно исчезнувшие архитектурные и другие объекты  городского пейзажа. 

Я предлагаю интересующимся историей города, во-первых вспомнить как можно больше  таких фильмов, и во- вторых выкладывать скриншоты интересных объектов.

Понятно, что большинство фильмов Одесской киностудии снималось в городе и этот  список не составляет особого труда составить.
Сложнее выявить фильмы других киностудий СССР, эпизоды которых снимались в Одессе, тем более, что зачастую эти эпизоды анонимны т. е. не уточняется город съемки.

----------


## arkoh

Вот, например, скриншот фильма "Иностранка" Одесской киностудии 1965г.

Виден вход на старый морвокзал . Вид со стороны порта.

----------


## D_r_n

немного позже выложу скриншоты......есть такие фильмы!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Греческая площадь в фильме Беня Крик, 1925 год.

----------


## arkoh

Спасибо. Очень интересно. Хорошо видна трамвайная станция, которой, увы, уже нет.

А вот китобойная база "Слава" у причала старого морвокзала. "Иностранка", 1965

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо. Очень интересно. Хорошо видна трамвайная станция, которой, увы, уже нет.
> 
> А вот китобойная база "Слава" у причала старого морвокзала. "Иностранка", 1965


 Да, фильм очень красочный, там еще очень выразительно показан свежезастроенный Юго-западный жилмассив.

Вообще-то я собрал очень большую коллекцию фильмов, снятых в Одессе, надо все это как-то будет каталогизировать.

----------


## Иришка

> Спасибо. Очень интересно. Хорошо видна трамвайная станция, которой, увы, уже нет.


  там и трамваи ходили?  :smileflag:  как же все быстро меняется...

----------


## Eva-Lotta

В фильме "Рассказы о Кешке и его друзьях" действие происходит в одном очень красивом одесском дворе с баллюстрадой и лестницей. Снимали в 74-м году. Кто-то видел этот фильм? Интересно было бы взглянуть на этот дворик.

----------


## Alexandr

> В фильме "Рассказы о Кешке и его друзьях" действие происходит в одном очень красивом одесском дворе с баллюстрадой и лестницей. Снимали в 74-м году. Кто-то видел этот фильм? Интересно было бы взглянуть на этот дворик.


 Посмотрю в своих запасниках.  :smileflag:  Только б не забыть, только б не забыть, только б не забыть, .....

----------


## arkoh

> там и трамваи ходили?  как же все быстро меняется...


 Да, 50 лет там ходили трамваи ( с 1910-х по 1960-е), а потом уж троллейбусы "всего" лет 40.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В фильме "Рассказы о Кешке и его друзьях" действие происходит в одном очень красивом одесском дворе с баллюстрадой и лестницей. Снимали в 74-м году. Кто-то видел этот фильм? Интересно было бы взглянуть на этот дворик.


 А по моему этот фильм снимался не в Одессе. Хотя, дворик как раз могли снимать у нас.

----------


## arkoh

"Повесть о первой любви"

Сабонеев мост " в оригинале" , хорошо видны арки, которые при перестройке моста ( он был полностью разрушен и построен заново)  заменили железобетонными балками. Ограду тогда разобрали и затем установили обратно на новый мост.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> "Повесть о первой любви"
> 
> Сабонеев мост " в оригинале" , хорошо видны арки, которые при перестройке моста ( он был полностью разрушен и построен заново)  заменили железобетонными балками. Ограду тогда разобрали и затем установили обратно на новый мост.


 В смысле - Строгановский мост?

----------


## serg-shs

> "Повесть о первой любви"
> 
> Сабонеев мост " в оригинале" , хорошо видны арки, которые при перестройке моста ( он был полностью разрушен и построен заново)  заменили железобетонными балками. Ограду тогда разобрали и затем установили обратно на новый мост.


 это не Сабанеев мост, а Строгановский (и то не факт  )

----------


## arkoh

> В смысле - Строгановский мост?


 пардон, описка. Строгановский конечно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А по моему этот фильм снимался не в Одессе. Хотя, дворик как раз могли снимать у нас.


 Просмотрел в ускоренном режиме все три серии. Фильм снимался в городах:
1.Киев. На это указывают номера машин (КИД), набережная (предполагаю, что это ул.Серафимовича), стадион, хвойный лес и тд.
2.Одесса. Приморский бульвар, акватория порта (20й причал с прогулочными катерами, холодильник, элеватор, яхт-клуб, учебное судно "Экватор", пляж Ланжерон (видна скала и качели. Месяц назад поднимался вопрос на форуме были ли качели на пляже Ланжерон? Так вот, они показаны в фильме), здание ЧМП, фасад здания на ул.Торговая (между Софиевской и Елисаветинской), машина с одесскими номерами, стоящая во дворе дома. Осталось только войти во двор и посмотреть.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Просмотрел в ускоренном режиме все три серии. Фильм снимался в городах:
> 1.Киев. На это указывают номера машин (КИД), набережная (предполагаю, что это ул.Серафимовича), стадион, хвойный лес и тд.
> 2.Одесса. Приморский бульвар, акватория порта (20й причал с прогулочными катерами, холодильник, элеватор, яхт-клуб, учебное судно "Экватор", пляж Ланжерон (видна скала и качели. Месяц назад поднимался вопрос на форуме были ли качели на пляже Ланжерон? Так вот, они показаны в фильме), здание ЧМП, фасад здания на ул.Торговая (между Софиевской и Елисаветинской), машина с одесскими номерами, стоящая во дворе дома. Осталось только войти во двор и посмотреть.


 Смотрел очень давно, и меня тоже тогда смутили машины с киевскими номерами и набережная. Наверное одесский картинговый трек возле свалки не очень эстетично показывать было, поэтому решили снять киевский, а за одно и несколько сцен там подснять.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Просмотрел в ускоренном режиме все три серии. Фильм снимался в городах:
> 1.Киев. На это указывают номера машин (КИД), набережная (предполагаю, что это ул.Серафимовича), стадион, хвойный лес и тд.
> 2.Одесса. Приморский бульвар, акватория порта (20й причал с прогулочными катерами, холодильник, элеватор, яхт-клуб, учебное судно "Экватор", пляж Ланжерон (видна скала и качели. Месяц назад поднимался вопрос на форуме были ли качели на пляже Ланжерон? Так вот, они показаны в фильме), здание ЧМП, фасад здания на ул.Торговая (между Софиевской и Елисаветинской), машина с одесскими номерами, стоящая во дворе дома. Осталось только войти во двор и посмотреть.


 Кланяюсь, спасибо за труды!  Непременно съезжу туда на днях!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## arkoh

кадр из к/ф "Повесть о первой любви"

До асфальта, для мощения тротуаров применяли кусочки ракушняка твердых пород, как их называли "сухарики" за форму и характерный цвет.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> кадр из к/ф "Повесть о первой любви"
> 
> До асфальта, для мощения тротуаров применяли кусочки ракушняка твердых пород, как их называли "сухарики" за форму и характерный цвет.


 А буквально за секунду до этого момента, в кадр попадает довольно интересный номерной знак на доме. Никогда таких не видел. Жаль название прочесть нельзя.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Буквально вчера, по каналу Наше кино показали фильм "Ягодка любви" Александра Довженко. 1926 года. Там масса прекрасных видов Одессы, опознать которые порою затруднительно.

----------


## serg-shs

> А буквально за секунду до этого момента, в кадр попадает довольно интересный номерной знак на доме. Никогда таких не видел. Жаль название прочесть нельзя.


 не знал что подобные знаки будут столь уникальны, а то б уговорил бы деда не выбрасывать . Но кажись на Слободке такие сохранились (где точно не помню)

----------


## arkoh

> А буквально за секунду до этого момента, в кадр попадает довольно интересный номерной знак на доме. Никогда таких не видел. Жаль название прочесть нельзя.


 Это стандартный номерной знак 50-х. По окружности там писалась улица, а в центре - номер районного отдела милиции ( не административного района города!). Двугранный стеклянный номер дома с подсветкой. Затем, все знаки ( в 60-х) поменяли на полукруглые зеленые с названиями улиц и района города, а слово "милиция"  со знака убрали. Плоское стекло с номером дома с подсветкой. Еще лет через 10 снова замена - на большие белые прямоугольные -только название улицы и номер дома . Подсветка общая для всего номера - стекла нет.

Как найду образцы - выложу.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Буквально вчера, по каналу Наше кино показали фильм "Ягодка любви" Александра Довженко. 1926 года. Там масса прекрасных видов Одессы, опознать которые порою затруднительно.


 Я просмотрел этот фильм. Да, есть места, которые узнать трудно. Но большинство мест всё же узнаваемы. Это Французский бульвар, Пушкинская/Ланжероновская (Английский клуб), оперный театр (прекрасная клумба перед театром), дуб,который рухнул пару лет т.н., дом Навроцкого, здание на Преображенской/Елисаветинской, Сабанеев мост, дом учёных, лестница возле оперного. Привлёк внимание водоём. Скорее всего это водоём санатория на Куяльнике. Есть ещё, до боли с детства знакомых мест, но определить с первого раза сложно, т.к. фасады зданий сейчас на столько обезображены, что идентифицировать здание сложно.
Вот и всё. Я изложил свою точку зрения. Подключайтесь.

----------


## cybbota

Снимали в Одессе детский фильм "Наследница по прямой". Фильм помню смутно, знаю только, что снимался на Коблевской 37(там жила героиня). Там для съемок разрисовали стену гаража. А на Коблевской 38а, на втором этаже была киносъемочная квартира.

----------


## ELENEKON

Жаль никто не помнит двухсерийный детский фильм "Незнайка с нашего двора". В нём ещё повзрослевшие "Электроники"  волшебников играют. Никаких архитектурных сооружений там, к сожалению, нет, зато я присутствовала на съёмках этого фильма в нынешнем парке Победы. Кстати, и в съёмках "Приключения Электроника" наш класс засветился! Практически всю школу № 62 организовано вывели во Дворец спорта, и мы изображали болельщиков во время хоккейного матча. Лично я держала транспарант "Мы здесь, Сыроежкин!" Также из окон детской больницы на ул.Уютная целый день наблюдала, как Харатьян ванну с ангелочками носил и на пресловутую зеленую телегу с розочками её грузить пытался...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это стандартный номерной знак 50-х. По окружности там писалась улица, а в центре - номер районного отдела милиции ( не административного района города!). Двугранный стеклянный номер дома с подсветкой. Затем, все знаки ( в 60-х) поменяли на полукруглые зеленые с названиями улиц и района города, а слово "милиция"  со знака убрали. Плоское стекло с номером дома с подсветкой. Еще лет через 10 снова замена - на большие белые прямоугольные -только название улицы и номер дома . Подсветка общая для всего номера - стекла нет.
> 
> Как найду образцы - выложу.


 Я застал полукруглые таблички, да и сейчас они еще встречаются в городе, на них написано Центральный район, а значит это точно уже 60-е. А вот этих более старых, круглых я не видел никогда. Надо действительно устроить рейд по Слободке в их поиске.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я просмотрел этот фильм. Да, есть места, которые узнать трудно. Но большинство мест всё же узнаваемы. Это Французский бульвар, Пушкинская/Ланжероновская (Английский клуб), оперный театр (прекрасная клумба перед театром), дуб,который рухнул пару лет т.н., дом Навроцкого, здание на Преображенской/Елисаветинской, Сабанеев мост, дом учёных, лестница возле оперного.


 Еще на Белинского возле тубдиспансера, где забор с львиными головами.



> Привлёк внимание водоём. Скорее всего это водоём санатория на Куяльнике. Есть ещё, до боли с детства знакомых мест, но определить с первого раза сложно, т.к. фасады зданий сейчас на столько обезображены, что идентифицировать здание сложно.
> Вот и всё. Я изложил свою точку зрения. Подключайтесь.


 Да, водоем там необычный. Эта версия фильма шла с французскими субтитрами, на них написано производство ВУКФУ (Ялта), так что теоретически возможно, что некоторые кадры могли сниматься в Крыму.

В большинстве неопознанных эпизодов видны трамвайные рельсы, так что, думаю нужно идти в первую очередь по ним.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Снимали в Одессе детский фильм "Наследница по прямой". Фильм помню смутно, знаю только, что снимался на Коблевской 37(там жила героиня). Там для съемок разрисовали стену гаража. А на Коблевской 38а, на втором этаже была киносъемочная квартира.


 Фильм Сергея Соловьева. В первую очередь примечателен тем, что в нем есть кадры интерьера старого одесского трамвайчика, которые ходили по 5 и 28 маршрутам.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я застал полукруглые таблички, да и сейчас они еще встречаются в городе, на них написано Центральный район, а значит это точно уже 60-е. А вот этих более старых, круглых я не видел никогда. Надо действительно устроить рейд по Слободке в их поиске.


 я смутно помню, во всяком случае про милицию ничего на номере написано не было, просто номер дома поверх закраски(кажись по ул. Бадаева). Да и давненько это было может уже и добрались и до Слободки перемены- не знаю - давно не был.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> в фильме "Коснуться неба" много современной Одессы. Может быть внесете его в свой список, когда дойдут руки?


 Этот фильм уже снят в XXI веке. Тут никакой жизни не хватит все перечислить. Пусть уже наши потомки этим занимаются))




> там где фильм "Приключения Петрова и Васечкина" есть фото с подписью "Школьный коридор". Это коридор 100 школы?


 Нет, это точно не 100-я школа. Но где - пока выяснить не удалось.

----------


## SAV

> Этот фильм уже снят в XXI веке. Тут никакой жизни не хватит все перечислить. Пусть уже наши потомки этим занимаются))
>  .


 ну да, надо и для потомков что-то оставить

----------


## Ranke

Двор из картины "Паутина", 1992 год
образован угловой 9-ти этажкой
по адресу ул. Академика Королёва, 94



Дома в кадре при всём эпизоде начиная с 00:12:03

----------


## Trs

Сегодня что-то снимали на Ланжероновской / Пушкинской с участием конного экипажа и реплики автомобиля двадцатых годов (далёкой от любого оригинала, как Одесса от Детройта).

----------


## SAV

> Сегодня что-то снимали на Ланжероновской / Пушкинской с участием конного экипажа и реплики автомобиля двадцатых годов (далёкой от любого оригинала, как Одесса от Детройта).


 вот подробнее http://odessamedia.net/news/vozle-odesskogo-opernogo-teatra-snimayut-film-foto/

----------


## Trs

А, ну ожидаемо. Очередная лубочная картинка из одесских штампов.

----------


## SAV

> А, ну ожидаемо. Очередная лубочная картинка из одесских штампов.


 похоже на то, с жутким "одесским" языком и юмором

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Двор из картины "Паутина", 1992 год
> образован угловой 9-ти этажкой
> по адресу ул. Академика Королёва, 94


  Огромное спасибо!



> Сегодня что-то снимали на Ланжероновской / Пушкинской с участием конного экипажа и реплики автомобиля двадцатых годов (далёкой от любого оригинала, как Одесса от Детройта).


 Не этот часом автомобильчик?

----------


## Trs

Этот.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Немного предварительной статистики.
Итак, фильмом с самым большим количеством одесских локаций неожиданно стал - Город с утра до полуночи - 49.
На втором месте Приморский бульвар - 46.
Третье место занял Первый фильм трилогии Волны Чёрного моря - 38 локаций.

Самое популярное место съемок в Одессе - Оперный театр. Он встречается в 76 фильмах, а если считать окрестности, то еще больше.
Дальше идут:
Приморский бульвар	- 66
Дерибасовская улица - 61
Сабанеев мост - 60
Улица Гоголя - 59
Воронцовский переулок - 56
Морской вокзал	 - 43
Потемкинская лестница - 42
Улицы в Отраде	 - 40
Военный спуск - 39
Французский бульвар - 37
Железнодорожный вокзал - 34
Деволановский спуск - 34

----------


## Khomulka

> Сегодня что-то снимали на Ланжероновской / Пушкинской с участием конного экипажа и реплики автомобиля двадцатых годов (далёкой от любого оригинала, как Одесса от Детройта).


 Интересно, его же снимали 9 мая в Ломаном переулке и сегодня в переулке возле 122 школы?

----------


## SULZER2008

Подскажите, кадр с подземным паркингом, это из какого фильма?



> Вопрос знатокам Таирова. В частности дома Ак. Королёва, 88 или соседних полукруглых. Это не похоже на въезд в подземный паркинг?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Подскажите, кадр с подземным паркингом, это из какого фильма?


 Астенический синдром.

----------


## SULZER2008

> Астенический синдром.


 Спасибо! Посмотрю.

----------


## shmargen

Москва на Новоаркадийской, Париж в санатории Чкалова и где не снимали «Мушкетеров»: Одесса как декорация   

Знакомьтесь — Олег Елагин краевед, киновед и просто хороший человек.
С ним мы прошлись по местам съемок легендарных фильмов.

даже благодарности



> Работал на киностудии, в студии мультипликации, и у старых сотрудников студии стал узнавать все больше и больше. Сперва хотел сам обнаружить все эти места, потом понял, что у самого это не получается. *Очень сильно помогали ребята с «Одесского форума».* Там специалисты по пляжам, по транспорту, по архитектуре, по особнякам, и я к каждому обращаюсь. Многие сами предлагают свою помощь. Иногда они умудряются определить место съемки по мелкой завитушке на доме.


 2 минуты в теме и я уже понял что Laszlo Chamberlain это и есть  Олег Елагин   
уж простите "залетного"

----------


## evelina 40

Фильм снимали пару лет назад в Одессе. А название не знаю не помню. Вышел ли на экраны?

----------


## VicTur

Несколько кадров из «Проданного смеха» снимались в Одессе:

----------


## VicTur

Фильм 2010 года «Если бы я тебя любил...». По сюжету эта сцена происходит в Москве. Конечно, в Москве. Разве можно с чем-то спутать московскую архитектуру?

----------


## Antique

А гадость на Греческой ещё только строится.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Фильм 2010 года «Если бы я тебя любил...». По сюжету эта сцена происходит в Москве. Конечно, в Москве. Разве можно с чем-то спутать московскую архитектуру?


 помню ещё снимали сцену в детском садике на Фр.Бульваре, 69

----------


## evelina 40

"Сувенир из Одессы", "Сдаётся домик у моря", "Горизонты любви"- в этом месяце шли съёмки в Одессе по всему городу

----------


## Lively

Посылка для Светланы 1974 год. Одесская киностудия. Много Одесских локаций. Гоголя, проспект Шевченко, ул Космонавтов, пляж рядом с пляжем пограничников и др.

----------


## Кошкина27

да, много фильмов отсняли в старой доброй Одессе. Это потрясающий город!

----------


## kewka

Жаль что сейчас снимают одну за одной хрень.

----------


## Antique

Телевизионная публика очень неприхотлива.

----------


## Trs

Плохое кино снимали всегда. Оно не запоминается, не на слуху, не на виду, потому и кажется, что раньше его не было.

----------


## Ranke

> Недавно пересматривал «4:0 в пользу Танечки». Если там и есть одесские улицы, то я ни одной не узнал, так что всё-таки из списка исключу (равно как и «Приходите завтра»). Хотя сам фильм очень хороший, намного сильнее, чем «Дайте нам мужчин».


  источник >>>

Конечно напутали с датами и лицами. Но правда тоже есть 

1. Фильм "4:0 в пользу Танечки" снимали в 1982 году. В подмосковье - Протвино и в Одессе. Снаружи, конечно, это не мы. А вот само помещение класса, столовая и какие-то коридоры - очень даже может быть. Построена СШ№65 (ул. Академика Королёва, 90) в 1981 году.
2. Роль директора в картине играет не Андрей Миронов, а Андрей Мягков.
3. Легко узнаваем Женя Лившиц - мальчик сыграший Чижикова-Рыжикова в "Приключения Электроника" (1979 год). Школы №65 еще не было, а вот рядом СШ№55 (ул. Ильфа и Петрова, 25) уже была (сдана 1977 году). Может это в ней какой-то эпизод проскочил. А так всю школьную жизнь Сыроежкина/Электроника снимали  в Вильнюсе.
4. Ну и общаться с Татьяной Пельтцер ребята могли только при съёмках фильма "Малявкин и компания" (1986 год).

----------


## Ranke

Проверил. Фильм "Приключение Электроника", 1979г 
Эпизод со штангой №1 (Электроник) и №2 (Сыроежкин)
снимали в спортзале школы №55 (ул. Ильфа и Петрова, 25)

----------


## translator

> Проверил. Фильм "Приключение Электроника", 1979г 
> Эпизод со штангой №1 (Электроник) и №2 (Сыроежкин)
> снимали в спортзале школы №55 (ул. Ильфа и Петрова, 25)


 Фасад школы тоже в фильме светится.

----------


## Antique

В Волшебном голосе Джельсомино во второй серии запечатлён вход в дачу Гершенкопа на Французском бульваре, 85 - это админкорпус санатория им. Чкалова сразу за воротами.

----------


## VicTur

Светлая память Вадиму Васильевичу Костроменко.

----------


## Нафтя

> Петрова и Васечкина вроде тоже разобрали по косточкам. Но и там есть несколько не угаданных мест:
> Странный школьный коридор, явно не 100-й школы.
> 
> 
> Продуктовый в какой-то сталинке.
> 
> 
> Может кто-то узнает свой двор:
> 
> ...


 Есть у меня один зануда в семье экстра- класса�� 
*ЧЕТВЁРТОЕ ФОТО*
Место -это * Пироговская угол проспект Шевченко, здание Военной прокуратуры.*
От ника "дядя Коля (лысый)"

----------


## Liasha

> Есть у меня один зануда в семье экстра- класса
> Место -это * Пироговская угол проспект Шевченко, здание Военной прокуратуры.*
> От ника "дядя Коля (лысый)"


 Что-то не то ты пишешь дядя Коля. 1 фотка возможно  Военный госпиталь на Пироговской. 2-я , было уже тут проспект Гагарина

----------


## Antique

А где в Госпитале такие окна? Я не видел арочные.

----------


## Ranke

"Каникулы Петрова и Васечкина,
 обыкновенные и невероятные", 1984г



Сцену, где Васечкин исполняет танго попеременно с каждой из героинь,
отсняли в тренировочном зале нашей оперы. Надо же, договорились 

Артистки балета Одесского Национального академического театра оперы и балета 
 Эллина Походных

 сама сцена (вторая часть)

 тренировочный зал оперного

----------


## Richard

> Что-то не то ты пишешь дядя Коля. 1 фотка возможно  Военный госпиталь на Пироговской.


 Это точно не госпиталь. Там есть переходы между зданиями, но это все новые корпуса, построенные в 70-е. Старых зданий осталось совсем немного, но таких окон там точно нет

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Есть у меня один зануда в семье экстра- класса�� 
> *ЧЕТВЁРТОЕ ФОТО*
> Место -это * Пироговская угол проспект Шевченко, здание Военной прокуратуры.*
> От ника "дядя Коля (лысый)"


 Действительно похоже, особенно, если раньше возле прокуратуры в 80-е были каменные парапеты.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Действительно похоже, особенно, если раньше возле прокуратуры в 80-е были каменные парапеты.


 

Вроде все линии совпадают, плюс приямок, плюс дерево. Поздравляю! Дядя Коля (Лысый) на высоте!))

----------


## zverek

> ... В кадре через дорогу четко виден дом номер 20 с характерными окнами.


 читала, что на месте этого дома новостройка в 16 этажей

----------


## Ranke

> А так всю школьную жизнь Сыроежкина/Электроника снимали  в Вильнюсе...


 Оказывается не всю. Знаменитую песню "Крылатые качели" ребята исполняют
в новом корпусе (столовая-клуб) санатория Молдова (ул. Посмитного, 2)

Не знал  Спасибо источнику.

----------


## Lively

> читала, что на месте этого дома новостройка в 16 этажей


 О чем это вы? Двадцатка как стояла на своем месте, так и стоит, занимая пространство вдоль Французского бульвара от ул Довженко до ул Романа Кармена.

----------


## zverek

> О чем это вы? Двадцатка как стояла на своем месте, так и стоит, занимая пространство вдоль Французского бульвара от ул Довженко до ул Романа Кармена.


 Спасибо!
Видимо бегло вот это прочитала




> Сейчас этот двор стал значительно темнее - деревьев много и высокие. Вот этого просвета, где виден дом с круглым окном, уже нет: там построено одноэтажное строение - бывший магазин, он сейчас заброшен. А вообще вокруг там построено много новых 10-этажных т.н. элитных домов.


 Так рождается дезинформация

----------


## Lively

Да, в цитате все верно написано. Речь идет о том, что круглого окна уже не видно с точки, где Шурик кормил собаку колбасой с таблетками. Одноэтажное строение в просвете - это очередная харчевня с вытяжными вентиляторами на крыше. Но высотные дома появились и на другой стороне Французского бульвара, по обе стороны от Кирпичного переулка, и за домом 20 вдоль бульвара (еще в советское время) и на Довженко 4.... Действительно, окружили со всех сторон.

----------


## fantom.ac

> Вложение 12411352
> 
> Вроде все линии совпадают, плюс приямок, плюс дерево. Поздравляю! Дядя Коля (Лысый) на высоте!))


 Тут не обязательно линии сверять - достаточно увидеть человека в форме у входа и барельеф щита над ним )))) И да - каменный парапет там раньше был.

----------


## Ranke

> Петрова и Васечкина вроде тоже разобрали по косточкам. Но и там есть несколько не угаданных мест:
> Странный школьный коридор, явно не 100-й школы.


 *Нашёл!*

 видео 2:20

 сан. "Россия"

Переход над аллеей с одного корпуса в другой.
Берёзки снимали там же на территории.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> *Нашёл!*
> 
>  видео 2:20
> 
>  сан. "Россия"
> 
> Переход над аллеей с одного корпуса в другой.
> Берёзки снимали там же на территории.


 Ура! По Петрову и Васечкину получается найдено все?))

----------


## Ranke

Мы это знали?

----------


## translator

Знали  :smileflag:

----------


## doc-men

> Спасибо!! Наоборот, даже очень приветствуется!!))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вложение 12498044


 А почему так? Разве с той точки видны дома Шампанского переулка?

----------


## doc-men

Да, в те годы общежитие №6 и спорткомплекс хорошо просматривались с этой точки. Топография и невысокие по тем временам насаждения располагали к этому, так как и место съемки было на возвышенности и дома на фото были на возвышенности, а между ними была балка (на фото она просматривается).
Реперной точкой в этой снимке является скульптура лежащей женщины, которая "лежит" в  том же месте и по сей день. Часть её попало в кадр с правой стороны в центре. Ну и дорожка тоже легко определяется (в том месте, где обозначена фотография на карте таких дорожек никогда не было). 
Место легко устанавливается даже с помощью Google Earth, я же бываю в этом месте практически ежедневно.

(на фото толстая стрелка отображает направление аллеи, тонкая направление съемки)

----------


## doc-men

Сегодня на всякий случай проверил на месте, таки да, всё подтвердилось.
Правда деревья выросли заметно, и зимой сквозь ветки ещё как-то можно разглядеть здания. Летом этого сделать будет невозможно.

----------


## visor77

> Когда-то мне кажется на форуме была дискуссия (зима 2014 г.) по поводу особняка профессора в фильме "Приключения Электроника". Я не думал, что это действительно снято в Одессе - здание с таким оформлением было бы известно. Разумеется раз съёмки происходили в Вильнюсе, то вероятно здание находилось там же. В итоге один из жителей Вильнюса опознал это здание, оно располагается на K. Sirvydo gatvė, 6-8 (панорама).


 Съездил в Вильнюс и не мог не посетить "Электронные" места  :smileflag:

----------


## evelina 40

"Место встречи изменить нельзя" очень нравится. В музее есть комната. А где в Одессе этот фильм снимался?

----------


## doc-men

Бильярдная в парке им. Шевченко.

----------


## evelina 40

А улицы, по которым едут?

----------


## Liasha

> А улицы, по которым едут?


 На чем едут ?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А улицы, по которым едут?


 Пока удалось идентифицировать только Деволановский спуск.

----------


## visor77

Натурные сцены "Места встречи" - почти все в Москве и Ленинграде. Кое-что в Одессе, например: бильярдная в ЦПКиО им. Шевченко, вход в Дом офицеров.

----------


## OdGen

Сегодня по каналу "1+1" В 21-00 стартует сериал под названием *"Сувенир из Одессы"*, который летом снимали в городе.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Натурные сцены "Места встречи" - почти все в Москве и Ленинграде. Кое-что в Одессе, например: бильярдная в ЦПКиО им. Шевченко, вход в Дом офицеров.


 А что снимали в Ленинграде? И в каком моменте одесский Дом офицеров есть?

----------


## Ranke

> А что снимали в Ленинграде? И в каком моменте одесский Дом офицеров есть?


 Пересмотрел все 5-ть серий.
Не знаю, мне не удалось ни в каком из эпизодов разглядеть фасад
нашего Дома офицеров. Может имелся в виду интерьер? 


Говорухин рассказывал, что изначально материала было на 7-мь серий.
Но заставили сократить. Много пришлось вырезать. Возможно в этом материале 
была и Одесса. Наверное, уже не узнаем.

----------


## Ranke

Не так много картин сохранилось того времени.
Увы, этот фильм так же утерян.

Азра (другое название "Дочь рыбака. Полюбив, мы умираем")

По мотивам одноименной пьесы Г. д'Аннунцио "Дочь Иорио". 
О том, как рыбачка Азра, дочь «колдуна» Иорио пожертвовала
своей жизнью ради спасения любимого ею Джилли.

 источник >>>

Как понимаю, у Веры Васильевны съёмки главной сцены
были натурные

----------


## Ranke

>>> момент взрыва 8:48

Одесса. Черноморский яхт-клуб, Отрада
 Krigen, 1989
 И. Казимирчик, 1989

«МОРСКОЙ ВОЛК» ВЫШЕЛ ИЗ ОДЕССЫ
Съемки начались летом 1988 года

----------


## OdGen

Показали сериал *«Крестная»* (2016 г.), 4 серии. Есть места, снятые в Одессе, например, клуб в санатории Горького. Режиссер фильма А. Полынников, снявший такие фильмы, как "Берегите женщин" (1981 г.) и "Приморский бульвар" (1988 г.).

----------


## Lively

Недавно пересматривал "В стиле Jazz" Говорухина. Сюжет 56'56" - 57'51" снят на море между 16 ст БФ и мысом БФ. Возникли некоторые сомнения в определении точного места съемки. В кадре имеется 1 пирс, некий небольшой излом подпорной стены и ажурная (без бетонных ступенек) лестница на обе стороны. Такая лестница имеется рядом с лодочно-спасательной станцией, но она построена всего несколько лет тому назад, а фильм снимался в 2009 году. По совокупности признаков получается, что точка съемки сразу за рыбколхозом Шмидта (вроде под "Свечой"). Так ли это?

----------


## eljaf

> Пересмотрел все 5-ть серий.
> Не знаю, мне не удалось ни в каком из эпизодов разглядеть фасад
> нашего Дома офицеров. Может имелся в виду интерьер? 
> 
> 
> Говорухин рассказывал, что изначально материала было на 7-мь серий.
> Но заставили сократить. Много пришлось вырезать. Возможно в этом материале 
> была и Одесса. Наверное, уже не узнаем.


 
Крайний слева второй ряд наша доблестная личность Гриневецкий?

----------


## Lively

> Крайний слева второй ряд наша доблестная личность Гриневецкий?


 Совершенно верно. А четвертый справа в первом ряду - Г.К. Крючков, и чего можно сделать вывод, что снимок сделан, скорее всего, в 1989 году.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Тем временем в Киноэнциклопедии одесских локаций уже ровно 400 фильмов.
Добавил:
АЙ ЛАВ Ю, ПЕТРОВИЧ
АФЕРЫ. МУЗЫКА. ЛЮБОВЬ
БЕЗ СРОКА ДАВНОСТИ
БЕЛЫЙ ТАНЕЦ
ВЕТЕР
ВЕТЕР "НАДЕЖДЫ"
ДЕЙСТВУЙ ПО ОБСТАНОВКЕ
ДЕСЯТЬ НЕГРИТЯТ
ЖЕНСКИЕ РАДОСТИ И ПЕЧАЛИ
ЗВЕНИГОРА
КАРЛ БРУННЕР
КЛОУН
КРАСНЫЕ ДИПКУРЬЕРЫ
КРАХ ИНЖЕНЕРА ГАРИНА
КРУПНЫЙ РАЗГОВОР
ЛЕГКАЯ ВОДА
ЛЮБОВЬ. СМЕРТЕЛЬНАЯ ИГРА
ОБЛОМОК ИМПЕРИИ
ОБРЕТЁШЬ В БОЮ
ОЖИДАНИЕ
ОПЕРАЦИЯ «КОНТРАКТ»
ОСКОЛОК ЧЕЛЛЕНДЖЕРА
ОТРЯД ОСОБОГО НАЗНАЧЕНИЯ
П.К.П.
ПАРТИТУРА НА МОГИЛЬНОМ КАМНЕ
ПЕРЕМЕНА УЧАСТИ
ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ ИНСПЕКЦИЯ
ПРОДАННЫЙ СМЕХ
СЕКРЕТНЫЙ ЭШЕЛОН
СЕМНАДЦАТЫЙ ТРАНСАТЛАНТИЧЕСКИЙ
СЛЕДУЮ СВОИМ КУРСОМ
СМЕНА НАЧИНАЕТСЯ В ШЕСТЬ
СТАМБУЛЬСКИЙ ТРАНЗИТ
СТО ПЕРВЫЙ
ТАЙНА ИЗВЕСТНАЯ ВСЕМ
УСКОРЕНИЕ
ЧУДАК-ЧЕЛОВЕК
ЭКИПАЖ МАШИНЫ БОЕВОЙ

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я тут полистал Снег в июле, и оказывается пропустил много локаций. Один кадр меня смутил. Это ведь облисполком на Канатной? Только в необычном ракурсе, или я ошибаюсь?
> Вложение 11562809


 Нашел! Это Гидрометцентр на Французском бульваре.

----------


## doc-men

Вся деревня искала пол года. А тут такой сюрприз!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вся деревня искала пол года. А тут такой сюрприз!


 Да, мы же искали в центре, где старое здание с балконом. А тут вспомнил, что рядом с гидрометом есть старый корпус и там тоже есть балкон.

Вот еще один кадр. Фильм "Ягодка любви".


Это ведь Пироговский переулок, правда?

----------


## doc-men

Если на первом снимке мы видим угол пер. Пироговский и ул. Пироговская, а на втором угол Семинарской, то вряд ли. По адресу пер. Пироговский 6, на месте забора должно стоять 4-ех этажное здание, начало постройки которого в 1912 году.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Если на первом снимке мы видим угол пер. Пироговский и ул. Пироговская, а на втором угол Семинарской, то вряд ли. По адресу пер. Пироговский 6, на месте забора должно стоять 4-ех этажное здание, начало постройки которого в 1912 году.


 А если предположить, что камера стояла как раз напротив этого дома, и он просто не попал в кадр?

----------


## Гидрант

Может быть, может быть....  Во всяком случае другой такой короткий окраинный  переулок с тупиком и с трамвайными рельсами на ум не приходит. Правда, "короткий" ли он? так же, как (предположим!) при съемке "вырезали" его середину (чтобы в кадр не попал дом №6), могли снять отдельно левый и правый конец. И странно, что рельсы в кадре есть, а столбы как-то не попали.

Мне удалось поймать стоп-кадр с тем, что видно за забором. Можно ли считать квадратную крышу за семинарию?  тогда дальнее здание - Павловское на Куликовом поле (?)



И ещё - в заборе углового №8 всегда привлекало внимание полностью вросшее в этот забор толстое дерево. По возрасту вполне могло видеть Довженко. Трудно расмотреть, но то, что отметил стрелкой, не похоже ли на него в молодости?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Может быть, может быть....  Во всяком случае другой такой короткий окраинный  переулок с тупиком и с трамвайными рельсами на ум не приходит. Правда, "короткий" ли он? так же, как (предположим!) при съемке "вырезали" его середину (чтобы в кадр не попал дом №6), могли снять отдельно левый и правый конец. И странно, что рельсы в кадре есть, а столбы как-то не попали.
> 
> Мне удалось поймать стоп-кадр с тем, что видно за забором. Можно ли считать квадратную крышу за семинарию?  тогда дальнее здание - Павловское на Куликовом поле (?)


 Дальнее здание скорее 3-х этажный дом в Сельскохозяйственном переулке. Кстати, когда эта повозка едет дальше, то можно различить очень размытые очертания дома.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вообще,на Матросском спуске в те времена(70-е годы)снимали довольно часто.Сейчас не вспомню названий,к сожалению.Я жил в 16-м номере,было мне тогда 12-13-14лет,так что в качестве зрителя участвовал во всех этих съёмках.И,однажды,даже в массовке:на стадионе"Пионер"(между Матросским спуском и Пишоновской)снимали кино о войне,поставили виселицу на четыре персоны-вешали партизан.Немецкие и румынские солдаты и офицеры-переодетые менты,ихние-же мотоциклы перекрашенные чёрной краской,с крестами на колясках.Ну а нас,пришедших поглазеть на съёмки,поставили в массовку-мирное население согнанное фашистами на показательную казнь.


 Нашел этот фильм - "Никто вместо тебя". Сцена вроде бы совпадает с описанием. Только откуда вот на стадионе Пионер взялась лестница?

----------


## Киров

Со стадиона был выход на Матросский с колонами,колоны и сейчас торчат из-за забора(во всяком случае не давно я их там видел)...я помню,как мы с папой шли туда домой...А в конце 60-х я уже лез там через забор.Да,и была лестница.

----------


## Гидрант

Тут обнаружилось  ещё несколько картин, "ускользнувших" от Киноэнциклопедии.

В 70-е годы двое молодых одесситов сняли (абсолютно независимо от государства) несколько короткометражек, названных позже "одесский кино-андерграунд". Подробнее - в статье Беллы Кердман  (http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/7447.php и http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/7499.php). 
 Несмотря на малометражность, насыщенность одесскими локациями большая. Много знакомого;  кое-что у меня вызвало затруднения, но, думаю, "коллективный разум ОФ"))) справится. Буду выкладывать по очереди.
Итак...

----------


## Гидрант

Симафора (1971)
http://studiorif.tv/ru/?p=36
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFgsZWXX_8k


Лестница с Гоголя на Приморскую.
Причал на 16-ой станции БФ . 
Лестница в Пионерском парке(?). 
Мост Новикова 



Дом героини с интересными воротами и приямком. 



У трамвайного кольца в Аркадии.



Площадь Толстого. 
Парк Шевченко (?). 
Алексеевский сквер

----------


## Гидрант

Ремонт дома в необычном ракурсе. Похожих много, точного совпадения не нашёл.


Непонятно куда (чуть ли не по парку)))) уезжающий трамвай. Единственная гипотеза - на заднем плане "Молдова" в очень вычурном ракурсе.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Тут обнаружилось  ещё несколько картин, "ускользнувших" от Киноэнциклопедии.
> 
> В 70-е годы двое молодых одесситов сняли (абсолютно независимо от государства) несколько короткометражек, названных позже "одесский кино-андерграунд". Подробнее - в статье Беллы Кердман  (http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/7447.php и http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/7499.php). 
>  Несмотря на малометражность, насыщенность одесскими локациями большая. Много знакомого;  кое-что у меня вызвало затруднения, но, думаю, "коллективный разум ОФ"))) справится. Буду выкладывать по очереди.
> Итак...


  Да, про "Симафору" и "Коменданта порта" я знаю, тем более в первом снимался отец моего приятеля. Но это неофициальное и полулюбительское кино, поэтому я решил его пока не выкладывать. Хотя виды конечно там прекрасные... один трамвай чего стоит.

----------


## Гидрант

Ну, насчет "неофициального" можно поспорить. 
StudioRIF и ее руководитель А.Черный (как я понял из их сайта), вполне официально работала (ет?) в Израиле, продукция - разнообразная (полнометражные фильмы, анимация, документалистика) и если на своем сайте они включают  эти ранние фильмы в перечень своей продукции и выкладывают на общее обозрение (наверное, и авторские права Черный оформил), то ...  
 А то, что снимали ещё *будущие* профессионалы (студенты) и уровень можно назвать ученическим - так мы же не по уровню, а по Одессе ведем отбор. Честно говоря, и в профессиональной продукции уровень часто такой, что лучше при просмотре зажмуриваться )))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну, насчет "неофициального" можно поспорить. 
> StudioRIF и ее руководитель А.Черный (как я понял из их сайта), вполне официально работала (ет?) в Израиле, продукция - разнообразная (полнометражные фильмы, анимация, документалистика) и если на своем сайте они включают  эти ранние фильмы в перечень своей продукции и выкладывают на общее обозрение (наверное, и авторские права Черный оформил), то ...  
>  А то, что снимали ещё *будущие* профессионалы (студенты) и уровень можно назвать ученическим - так мы же не по уровню, а по Одессе ведем отбор. Честно говоря, и в профессиональной продукции уровень часто такой, что лучше при просмотре зажмуриваться )))


 Убедили))) Нет, вообще для СССР случай уникальный конечно. Я был уверен что снято на любительскую 16 мм пленку и как то озвучено. А тут оказывается снималось все на профессиональное оборудование

----------


## Гидрант

> Убедили))) Нет, вообще для СССР случай уникальный конечно.


 Вот поэтому я и выложил информацию сюда (а не в более тесном кругу), что она  имеет *общеодесское* значение, не слишком многим известна и интересна не только киноманам. 
Кроме того, известно, что на ОФ встречаются люди, которые с первого взгляда способны по кусочку оконного переплета определить дом)))) - у меня это выходит долго, а чаще не выходит.

Продолжим: 
Комендант порта (1973)
http://studiorif.tv/ru/?p=33
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8L3qdlS-58

Пожалуй, самый "серьезный и взрослый" фильм из всей четверки:  и "по рассказу А.Грина", и актер хорош, и стиль чувствуется.


Дом коменданта. Длинные лестницы с разных сторон двора, мощение лавовой плиткой. Кто-то узнает? 




Дальше видим коменданта в скверике у "лестницы мертвецов", на заднем плане  дворец Витта (Ланжероновская,1). 
И на терассе под Воронцовским дворцом с видом на порт.

----------


## Гидрант

Дальше по сюжету "порт", но не факт, что снимали там. Любителям с улицы вряд ли позволили бы снимать на режимной территории. По моему, часть (вопрос - не всё ли?) снято в яхт-клубе 



Вид на берег. Что там наверху за строения?




Строгановский мост. 
Роль "портовой таверны" исполнил Гамбринус (Дерибасовская,31).

----------


## serg-shs

думаю уже было, но еще раз "настройщик"
https://youtu.be/XcmHNLcmd-c?t=4806
https://goo.gl/maps/dCgLmN3R9852

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Кто подскажет, где снимались эти кадры из Астенического синдрома?

----------


## Richard

Второй кадр - это не вид от фонтана Музкомедии? До реконструкции? Вот тут Там раньше лестница была, это потом уже пандус сделали

----------


## Sergey_L

Не это место. Там в фильме видно, что стена высокая, на Музкомедию не подходит. Может вообще это Киев.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Второй кадр - это не вид от фонтана Музкомедии? До реконструкции? Вот тут Там раньше лестница была, это потом уже пандус сделали


 Тоже сперва была версия о Музкомедии, но смутило отсутствие светильников и асфальтовая дорожка. По идее, внизу тоже должна была быть уложена плитка.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Не это место. Там в фильме видно, что стена высокая, на Музкомедию не подходит. Может вообще это Киев.


 Не факт, что эти два кадра сняты в одном месте. Есть версия высокой стены, что это терраса на Вильямса-Королева. Там сейчас все перестроено и застроено, а вот как оно было в 89 году, установить трудно.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

После долгих поисков, используя современные технологии, топографию и дедуктивный метод, удалось найти дом, в котором жил, учился и валял дурака Петя Васечкин

----------


## Jaak Logus

> После долгих поисков, используя современные технологии, топографию и дедуктивный метод, удалось найти дом, в котором жил, учился и валял дурака Петя Васечкин
> Вложение 12962415


 *Laszlo Chamberlain*

Ок, напротив подворотни, якобы по Гимназической, 20, видно четыре подряд окна, но на карте Гугла подобной картины не наблюдается.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> *Laszlo Chamberlain*
> 
> Ок, напротив подворотни, якобы по Гимназической, 20, видно четыре подряд окна, но на карте Гугла подобной картины не наблюдается.


 Да, я тоже обратил на это внимание. Дом просто перестроили - правое окно замуровали, а из левого сделали дверь. Этот же двор фигурирует в фильме Приморский бульвар. А там по сюжету даже называют его настоящий адрес.

----------


## Jaak Logus

*Laszlo Chamberlain*, единственный способ рассеять мои сомнения - подойду-ка туда намедни, зайду во двор (?). Вы заходили, кстати?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> *Laszlo Chamberlain*, единственный способ рассеять мои сомнения - подойду-ка туда намедни, зайду во двор (?). Вы заходили, кстати?


 Нет, не заходил. Но мне достаточно было фотографий с сайта Архитектура Одессы

----------


## Елена Вик

СТРАНИЦЫ БЫЛОГО (1957), не вижу, есть он тут в теме. Есть и «Лестница мёртвых», и еще пару интересных мест

----------


## фокус

А подскажите, кто знает, название фильма. Советский детектив, вроде там следователь с Москвы приезжает и есть сцена в гамбринусе, и вроде камышовый трамвай.

----------


## CalorhinusUrsinus

Инспектор Лосев?

----------


## фокус

> Инспектор Лосев?


 Точно, спасибо большое!

----------


## visor77

> А что снимали в Ленинграде? И в каком моменте одесский Дом офицеров есть?


 Празднование Дня милиции. Шарапов топчется у входа, ждет Варю.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Празднование Дня милиции. Шарапов топчется у входа, ждет Варю.


 Не, он топчется у входа в московский ДК "Правда". А вот интерьер может быть одесский. Но там где он сверкает наградами видны странные полукруглые окна - таких в нашем доме офицеров нет. Остается момент, где Жеглов по лестнице с дамой спускается ... но лестница в ДО тоже другая.

----------


## Ranke

Нашел у себя кадр 10-летней давности известного участка пляжа.
Увы каждый год методично убиваемый зоной продаж
кафе-рестораном захватчиком.

Пляж вошел в киноисторию как место съемок пары эпизодов известного телесериала.

----------


## Гидрант

Да, сейчас на побережье и выше расположилось кафе Санторини (((

За 30 лет до "Ликвидации"...  То же место, но с другой казенной машиной в фильме "*Свидетельство о бедности*" (1977)

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Фильм "Беня Крик". 


Это же тот же Пироговский переулок, что и в "Ягодке любви", правда?

----------


## forstrat

Я, видимо, туплю, но, по моему, комплекс жилых домов по Пироговской, выходящий боком на одноимённый переулок, 1910х годов постройки, и, при таком ракурсе по любому должен быть в кадре?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я, видимо, туплю, но, по моему, комплекс жилых домов по Пироговской, выходящий боком на одноимённый переулок, 1910х годов постройки, и, при таком ракурсе по любому должен быть в кадре?


 Нет, он был построен только в 30-е годы.

----------


## forstrat

> Нет, он был построен только в 30-е годы.


 Спасибо. Толи я что то путаю, но, где то была такая инфа...

А, всё, я понял. Ранее построены те, что глубже по Пироговской, за Домом Офицеров.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо. Толи я что то путаю, но, где то была такая инфа...


 Может спутали с домом Раухвергера с противоположной стороны переулка.

----------


## Diorit

> По Интеру шла мелодрамка "Хроники измены" - в кадре попадают съемки на Куликовом поле, Приморский бульвар и т.д. 2010 год.


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kHIH9VUzuE

Действия якобы происходят в Москве. Но это Одесса. 
54:20 - двор ЖК, в народе Мерседес,  Лидерсовский бульвар 5  - снимок с карты
этот же двор 1:07:19, еще больше, с видом на Ланжерон - 1:31:48
54:28-54:37 - Киевская трасса, Клеверный мост?
1:48:05 - Приморский бульвар
1:19:47 - Греческая площадь
1:22:04- Дом Профсоюзов с нарисованным памятником  :smileflag: 

Если поискать, там еще локации есть.

----------


## Diorit

Сериал Станица - частенько Одесса и пригород попадается в кадр.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQhsVbksUxg

самое начало серии - Одессккий аэропорт. 5:44 - вход в  старый терминал, через стекло видна надпись "Odessa".

----------


## N.E.V.E.N

А какие локации задействовали для Ликвидации кто знает?

----------


## kewka

> А какие локации задействовали для Ликвидации кто знает?


 Если я не ошибаюсь то здесь уже много страниц было описано или погуглите.

----------


## Antique

Похоже аккаунт просто набивает посты.

----------


## Ranke

Как еще один из источников
Интернет-музей Центральной студии документальных фильмов

Справочник кинооператоров:
https://csdfmuseum.ru/encyclopedia

пример:
*АНИСИМОВА*, Фаина Михайловна (1941)
*В 1965 — 1974 оператор Одесской ст. ТВ*, в 1975 — 1990 оператор, режиссер к/ ст Министерства обороны СССР. С 1994 автор литературных текстов и режиссер озвучания ст. «Фортуна-фильм».

*1965* — «Девочка с буксира» (игр.‚ к/м);* 1967* — «Продавец воздуха» (игр.); *1969* — к/ж «Фитиль» (сюжет «Ненормальный»); «Баллада о комиссарах»*; *1970* — к/ж «Фитиль» (сюжет «Секрет успеха»); «Валерка, Рэмка, плюс» (игр.‚ к/м); *1971* — «Море нашей надежды»* (игр.);* 1972* — «Мягкая вода» (игр.); *1973* — «Люди из легенды»*; *1974* — «Происшествие» (игр.); 1976 — «Командир зенитного ракетного» (п/м); «Водолазы — совместители АСЕ-2», реж.-опер.; 1978 — «Лазерный гироскоп»; «Положите шкаф на полку»; «Военные строители спорту», реж.-опер.; 1981 — «Лазер в хирургии» (п/м), реж.; 1982 — «4-й Всеармейский форум коммунистов», реж.; 1983 — «Освобождение Крыма», реж.; «Операция «Багратион», реж.; 1984 — «С песней в строю» (п/м), реж.; 1985 — «Призвание», реж.; «Резервирование учебных документов», реж.; 1986 — «Нашей юности оркестр», реж.; 1988 — «А в бою еще важнее» (п/м)‚ реж..

----------


## Спокойствие

Кадр, из утраченного фильма Александра Довженко "Вася реформатор" (1926 г), снятого в Одессе.
Где были эти ворота?



Вырезка из журнала "Всесвіт" №13 1926 г

----------


## Melomanka

Фильм "Когда становятся взрослыми" - 1985 г.  
Сделала скрин из фильма.  Очень знакомая вывеска,  только не могу вспомнить, где находилось это швейное ателье.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Фильм "Когда становятся взрослыми" - 1985 г.  
> Сделала скрин из фильма.  Очень знакомая вывеска,  только не могу вспомнить, где находилось это швейное ателье.


 http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/KOGDA_STANOV/vzroslymi.htm

----------


## Melomanka

А как же?) Я, первым делом, конечно, просмотрела Вашу страничку, но не нашла там такого кадра...
Сама предполагаю, что это ателье находилось на Пересыпи, на бывшей улице Богатова.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А как же?) Я, первым делом, конечно, просмотрела Вашу страничку, но не нашла там такого кадра...
> Сама предполагаю, что это ателье находилось на Пересыпи, на бывшей улице Богатова.


 Ну вот же Алла Будницкая, выбежав из ателье, несется вниз по улице. Там даже табличка с номером видна))
 
Греческая, 12.

----------


## Melomanka

Ой, точно!  Я не связала эти два кадра между собой))
Спасибо!)

----------


## Паноптикум

Кадр из фильма Петр Лещенко. Знаю чать съемок была в Одессе.  Мне кадется это у нас?

Где ?

----------


## Liasha

Это явно не у нас

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Кадр из фильма Петр Лещенко. Знаю чать съемок была в Одессе.  Мне кадется это у нас? Где ?


 Очень похожий двор в Каретном переулке, 17

----------


## Паноптикум

Вот, помню что видела когда на фотках
 Надо зайти на экскурсию. 
Очень интересные лестницы и переходы

----------


## Antique

> Очень похожий двор в Каретном переулке, 17


 Это он и есть.

----------


## Vermin

Добрый вечер! А вот в 1980 г. на одесской киностудии сняли фильм «Петля Ориона».
Интересно, где снималась эта сцена?

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Добрый вечер! А вот в 1980 г. на одесской киностудии сняли фильм «Петля Ориона».
> Интересно, где снималась эта сцена?


 Помоему это в Аркадии под санаторием "Россия".

----------


## Diorit

> Помоему это в Аркадии под санаторием "Россия".


 "Жемчужина" назывался он...

http://m.viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?restoran-zhemchuzhina

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

Точно! "Жемчужина", а у меня чегото в голове крутилось "Парус"

----------


## SULZER2008

[QUOTE=Laszlo Chamberlain;66666901]Ну что ж, попробую реанимировать эту тему. Наконец-то закончил выкладывать все известные и доступные игровые художественные фильмы, снятые в Одессе, в 20-м веке. Все это вылилось вот в такую КИНОЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЮ: ОДЕССА ХХ ВЕК. 

Спасибо за Ваш труд!!!
Подкорректирую одну локацию. Кадр из фильма "Сезон чудес"1985г. Снимали из окна дома ул.Греческая 19 (ул.Карла Либкнехта), внизу виднеется крыша дома Греческая 17.


Вот это окно.

----------


## Antique

Вижу, что в этом доме Гуровича 1840 года поменяли наличники на более декоративные и поставили новые балконы, наверное произошло это в 1910-х годах

----------


## Гидрант

Попалась мне одна интересная вещь в "Броненосце Потемкине" на Потемкинской лестнице. Общеизвестно, что перед реставрацией 1933 года её ступени изрядно поизносились, и это четко видно в фильме.


Но наряду с этим вот такие новенькие, гладенькие ступени (кажется даже "с фасочкой", а не строго прямоугольные, как мы привыкли видеть). И не в одном кадре.


 Грешным делом подумалось, а не снял ли Сергей Михайлович эти крупные планы в другом месте? Севастополь (вообще-то в фильме круто перемешанный с Одессой), слава богу отпадает - массовка та же во всех эпизодах. Но, может быть, лестница Рыбного ресторана или ещё где-то по соседству?

Однако, дальнейший просмотр показал, что сенсация не состоялась))) Сравнивая, например, эти два кадра, ясно видим, что верхний марш "как с иголочки", а начиная со второго  - раздолбаны ногами за сто лет вщент. 


Поскольку ходили, конечно, по всем маршам одинаково, получается, что какая-то реставрация/ремонт потихоньку велась ещё в доэйзенштейнские времена? (Наверное, очень "потихоньку"))) - дело затратное, а после пожара 1925 года Оперный, конечно, был более приоритетен).  А уж в начале 30-х взялись по-серьезному и сделали всё от и до.

Могло ли так быть? - мне лично подобных сведений не попадалось.

----------


## forstrat

Да это нормальная практика. У товарища так подъезд в доме недавно "отремонтировали" - первый этаж и последний. Проверка приходит, смотрит первый этаж, если вдруг что, едет в лифте до девятого - там тоже красиво. 
Так и с лестницей могло статься)

----------


## Tamara

А на Поселке Котовского снимали кино? Кто какие фильмы знает?

----------


## Melomanka

> А на Поселке Котовского снимали кино? Кто какие фильмы знает?


 Совсем немножко, "проездом", снимали район круга на Заболотного, до Затонского, в фильме "Город с утра до полуночи", 1976 г.
А еще -  фильм "Снег в июле". Там есть фрагментик, снятый в Лузановке (со стороны жилых домов), и по Бочарова (район Северного рынка).

----------


## Гидрант

А ещё "Слезы капали" - в конце просп. Добровольского. И "Комбаты" - Днепродорога. И Областная больница в фильме "Внимание, ведьмы!"

А вот об этом кадре

где-то писали, что тоже Областная. Кто-то может подтвердить или опровергнуть? Из близживущих или тесно соприкасавшихся с этим заведением.

----------


## Melomanka

> А вот об этом кадре
> ... где-то писали, что тоже Областная. Кто-то может подтвердить или опровергнуть? Из близживущих или тесно соприкасавшихся с этим заведением.


  Кстати, да! Я - близживущая и часто проходящая там)) Спасибо за кадр! А из какого фильма он?
Вот нашла в Гугл-картах две фотки примерно этого места.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А ещё "Слезы капали" - в конце просп. Добровольского. И "Комбаты" - Днепродорога. И Областная больница в фильме "Внимание, ведьмы!"
> 
> А вот об этом кадре
> 
> где-то писали, что тоже Областная. Кто-то может подтвердить или опровергнуть? Из близживущих или тесно соприкасавшихся с этим заведением.


 Увы. Версия интересная, но это не так. Кадр из фильма "Я водолаз-2", снятого в 1975 году. Тогда Областная больница была разве что в проекте на чертежах.

----------


## Melomanka

> Увы. Версия интересная, но это не так. Кадр из фильма "Я водолаз-2", снятого в 1975 году. Тогда Областная больница была разве что в проекте на чертежах.


 Аа, тогда да. Областную начали строить в начале 80-х.

----------


## Гидрант

Да, не сходится (((.
 Я припомнил, где же я видел эту информацию. На Фейсбуке и комментарий был _"Вид из окна Областной больницы." (с_). Возможно, имелась в виду Областная в смысле Слободки, а не Поскота.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, не сходится (((.
>  Я припомнил, где же я видел эту информацию. На Фейсбуке и комментарий был _"Вид из окна Областной больницы." (с_). Возможно, имелась в виду Областная в смысле Слободки, а не Поскота.


 Ну на Фейсбуке часто публикуют непроверенные данные.

----------


## OdGen

"У США помер режисер фільмів "Пригоди Електроніка" і "Чародії", знятих на Одеській кіностудії" – новини на УНН 13 січня 2020
https://www.unn.com.ua/uk/news/1846140-u-ssha-pomer-rezhiser-filmiv-prigodi-elektronika-i-charodiyi-znyatikh-na-odeskiy-kinostudiyi

----------


## BUSZ

Улица молодости (1958)
Одесская киностудия
https://www.kino-teatr.ru/kino/movie/sov/7446/annot/

какую улицу имели в виду в этом фильме?)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Улица молодости (1958)
> Одесская киностудия
> https://www.kino-teatr.ru/kino/movie/sov/7446/annot/
> 
> какую улицу имели в виду в этом фильме?)


 Да любую, построенную в 1958 году))

----------


## doc-men

6 западных фильмов и сериалов, в которых играет Одесса

----------


## Sergey_L

Архивные кадры из документального фильма "Олександр Довженко: Одеський світанок".

----------


## Antique

> Да любую, построенную в 1958 году))


 В Киеве.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В Киеве.


 Но на месте домов, снесенных в Одессе))

----------


## Ranke

Снимали не на Ланжероне. 
Иногда полезно просматривать собственные фото-архивы.
Удивительное рядом 



Не узнать невозможно! Момент противостояния "Красавчика" (Александр Соловьев) и Володи Патрикеева (Дмитрий Харатьян) в том самом футбольном эпизоде из "Зеленого фургона". Да, снимали в Одессе. Французский бульвар, природный спуск к морю. Площадка вдоль трассы Здоровья и каменистый пляж под ней. Всего этого уже нет лет как 12. А есть то, о чем не хочется ни говорить, ни писать, ни думать. Виват одесскому кинематографу!

----------


## OdGen

В прошлом году вышло несколько фильмов про Одессу без Одессы, смотреть которые просто невозможно - фильм Тодоровского "Одесса" или "Одесский теплоход" Урсуляка. Еще один "шедевр" - 16-и серийный сериал "Зелёный фургон. Совсем другая история" с Харатьяном в главной роли.
Описание: 1946 год. Спустя 20 лет, всё в той же Одессе, повзрослевший Володя Патрикеев продолжает бороться с преступностью. Отсидев в тюрьме в 1937 году, отвоевав в штрафбате, а затем в разведроте, он возвращается в гражданскую жизнь и начинает расследовать сложные уголовные дела под руководством совсем "зеленого" сержанта Жени Красавина... Их первое, незначительное, расследование о суррогатной водке, наводнившей город, выводит сыщиков на самый верх, в Москву. И, если они не остановят преступников, может грянуть крупнейший геополитический скандал...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В прошлом году вышло несколько фильмов про Одессу без Одессы, смотреть которые просто невозможно - фильм Тодоровского "Одесса" или "Одесский теплоход" Урсуляка. Еще один "шедевр" - 16-и серийный сериал "Зелёный фургон. Совсем другая история" с Харатьяном в главной роли.
> Описание: 1946 год. Спустя 20 лет, всё в той же Одессе, повзрослевший Володя Патрикеев продолжает бороться с преступностью. Отсидев в тюрьме в 1937 году, отвоевав в штрафбате, а затем в разведроте, он возвращается в гражданскую жизнь и начинает расследовать сложные уголовные дела под руководством совсем "зеленого" сержанта Жени Красавина... Их первое, незначительное, расследование о суррогатной водке, наводнившей город, выводит сыщиков на самый верх, в Москву. И, если они не остановят преступников, может грянуть крупнейший геополитический скандал...


 Начал смотреть новый "Зеленый фургон". Первая же сцена - пляж, 1946 год. Сидит мужик и читает "Вечернюю Одессу". Выключил.

----------


## CalorhinusUrsinus

Не-е-е-ет, "новый" "Зелёный фургон" смотреть никак невозможно.

----------


## Зимняя

у меня дети хохотали с этого фургона.
их очень два вопроса интересовало - где же, со6ственно, сам фургон; почему он все время едет мимо морского музея и так никуда и не приезжает; и почему Дюк так коряво прифотошоплен )))
зы - до конца фильм мы так и не осилили

----------


## OdGen

Да, большинство новых фильмов "За Одессу без Одессы" смотреть невозможно. Например, сериал "Неуловимые" (2018 г.), в котором в главных ролях снимались одесситы Юрий Стоянов ("Городок") и Оксана Фандера. Содержание: "Все газеты мира облетает весть, что Давид Ойстрах отыграет концерт на уникальном инструменте в родной Одессе! Из Москвы скрипку перевозят в специальном вагоне поезда. Два легендарных черноморских вора Лаврик и Кобзарь решаются на «ограбление века»: они задумали похитить подарок королевы. Чтобы провернуть задуманное, опытные мастера собирают целую команду из молодых умельцев воровского дела. В это же время на родину после почти двадцати лет отсутствия возвращается красавица и авантюристка, некогда настоящая королева околокриминального мира — Фирочка Танцорка. Операция принимает неожиданный поворот, когда в дело вмешивается любовь".
Такая же муть, как и все вышеуказанные "фильмы", невозможно осилить даже первую серию.

----------


## Richard

Скажите спасибо, что Красавчика геем еще не сделали. А Патрикеева - негром-транссексуалом без ноги.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Ну не такое уж и нетривиальное. А Раба любви, а Повторная свадьба, А человек играет на трубе?)) Вот когда соберем все фильмы, надо будет статистику подсчитать, кто на первом месте - Воронцовский переулок или Сабанеев мост))


   В статистику Воронцовского переулка, добавьте фильм "Укразия" 1925 г

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В статистику Воронцовского переулка, добавьте фильм "Укразия" 1925 г


 Ух ты! Спасибо! Был уверен, что фильм не сохранился. Но Википедия пишет, что студия Довженко недавно восстановила его часть. Нашел на Ютубе небольшой 5 минутный фрагмент.В нем есть еще пару интересных кадров. Какая-то пригородная улочка и... как мне кажется, ж.д. переезд на Среднефонтанской. Видны трамвайные столбы 14-го маршрута. А если на заднем плане пробивается Горбатый мост, то как вариант - Ивановский переезд.

----------


## Sergey_L

и... как мне кажется, ж.д. переезд на Среднефонтанской. Видны трамвайные столбы 14-го маршрута. 
Вложение 13332884

ты имеешь в виду вот этот?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> и... как мне кажется, ж.д. переезд на Среднефонтанской. Видны трамвайные столбы 14-го маршрута. 
> Вложение 13332884
> 
> ты имеешь в виду вот этот?Вложение 13333162


 Ну да, первое что пришло в голову. Есть какие то еще варианты?

----------


## Sergey_L

По Солнцу только это подходит, плюс здание слева от дороги между дорогой и жд линией стоит на месте. (А вообще жаль, что фильма не сыскать, в первоначальной версии 200 с лишним минут! Почти сериал)

----------


## Antique

А что на счёт моста?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А что на счёт моста?


 А вот непонятно там - это мост или какое-то здание с полукруглой крышей.

----------


## Sergey_L

Да мост на месте! Вот последний кадр из фильма "Она вас любит", этот же мост, только со стороны вокзала. Только там одна арка. (Второй и нет, это иллюзия)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да мост на месте! Вот последний кадр из фильма "Она вас любит", этот же мост, только со стороны вокзала. Только там одна арка. (Второй и нет, это иллюзия)
> Вложение 13334768Вложение 13334771


 Ха, точно! Я и забыл совсем о пешеходном))

----------


## Ranke

Одесса. Лето 1977 года во время съемки фильма.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Добрый день! Не могу найти место съёмок. Это Фонтанка или... ? Японец с Цилей гуляют по какому-то пляжу.

----------


## translator

> Добрый день! Не могу найти место съёмок. Это Фонтанка или... ? Японец с Цилей гуляют по какому-то пляжу.


 Вроде Фонтанка-2. Надо взять фотку в руки и прогуляться по берегу, там всего-то километр-полтора такого берега.

Похожее еще есть за Южным и между Коблево и Рыбаковкой. Надо смотреть по дорогам -- киношникам нужен удобный подъезд грузовыми машинами — это сужает поиск. В Фонтанке сейчас подъезда нет после оползня.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Вроде Фонтанка-2. Надо взять фотку в руки и прогуляться по берегу, там всего-то километр-полтора такого берега.
> 
> Похожее еще есть за Южным и между Коблево и Рыбаковкой. Надо смотреть по дорогам -- киношникам нужен удобный подъезд грузовыми машинами — это сужает поиск. В Фонтанке сейчас подъезда нет после оползня.


 Скорее всего, Фонтанка, потому что район Коблево немного другой: тоже обрывы, но там нет огромных валунов. И на фото прямо в море выходит какая-то большая чёрная труба. Я думаю, её знают многие местные жители. А если оползень - то надо спешить, т.к. пейзаж меняется очень быстро - и море, и подвижный грунт... На деревья я не ориентируюсь: сегодня оно есть, а завтра его спилили. И ещё: там песчаный пляж, а не только одни камни. 
Я сейчас посмотрела на карту: если пройти по ул. Набережной до пляжа и сверху посмотреть налево, то, кажется, можно увидеть этот мыс... если я не ошибаюсь... не знаю, можно ли до него дойти по пляжу.

----------


## CalorhinusUrsinus

Времени слишком много прошло, прогресс не стоит на месте. После открытия украинскими строителями нового способа берегоукрепления - противооползневое котеджное строительство - вряд ли удастся отыскать это место.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Времени слишком много прошло, прогресс не стоит на месте. После открытия украинскими строителями нового способа берегоукрепления - противооползневое котеджное строительство - вряд ли удастся отыскать это место.


 Ещё никто не пробовал. А что, прямо вся Фонтанка сползла?

----------


## serg-shs

Рыбаковка может быть

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Рыбаковка может быть


 Там скалы прямо на пляже стоят?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Добрый день! Не могу найти место съёмок. Это Фонтанка или... ? Японец с Цилей гуляют по какому-то пляжу.


 Точно Фонтанка. Я этот камень хорошо знаю. (на моих фото он на дальнем плане и со стороны пляжа, снимала этой весной)

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Точно Фонтанка. Я этот камень хорошо знаю. (на моих фото он на дальнем плане и со стороны пляжа, снимала этой весной)


 Да я уже нашла это место, осталось только доехать туда. Вот странный момент: в кино камень конусообразный, а на Вашем фото верхушка закруглённая. Выветрился?

----------


## serg-shs

> Там скалы прямо на пляже стоят?


 и такое есть (было). Напрямую от села

----------


## serg-shs

про "Берегись автомобиля" писали? выход из пивбара?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> про "Берегись автомобиля" писали? выход из пивбара?


 http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/BEREGIS/beregis.htm

----------


## Ranke

1925

----------


## Ranke

1928

----------


## Antique

В "Принцессе на бобах" из интересных мест - дача Ашкинази на французском бульваре. Попадала в кадр в нескольких сюжетах.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В "Принцессе на бобах" из интересных мест - дача Ашкинази на французском бульваре. Попадала в кадр в нескольких сюжетах.


 Там вообще много интересных мест. Принцесса на бобах (1997)

----------


## Antique

это разве Одесса? Какое-то кирпичное здание: http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/PRINCESSA/na_bobah03.jpg

Судя по прорезанным большим проёмам там действительно вход в метро.

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> это разве Одесса? Какое-то кирпичное здание: http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/PRINCESSA/na_bobah03.jpg
> 
> Судя по прорезанным большим проёмам там действительно вход в метро.


 Так и есть, это вход на станцию метро "Золотые ворота" в Киеве.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> это разве Одесса? Какое-то кирпичное здание: http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/PRINCESSA/na_bobah03.jpg
> 
> Судя по прорезанным большим проёмам там действительно вход в метро.


 Нет конечно! У нас и станции метро "Дерибасовская" нету.

----------


## serg-shs

золоті ворота

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> 1928


  К сожалению фильмы "Нота на колесах" и "Веселая канарейка" найти не удалось. "Обломок крушения" на самом деле называется "Обломок империи". А вот в фильме "Мятеж" есть такой кадр. По сюжету это Ташкент. Мог такой дом сниматься где-то в Одессе?

----------


## doc-men

Laszlo Chamberlain, на Ваш вопрос не отвечу, но у меня есть локация для Вашей коллекции:
Фильм "Приходите завтра" с 17 минуты до 17-22  

Сцена снята на Сегедской. В кадре дом № 16. 

https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...2!8i6656?hl=ru

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Laszlo Chamberlain, на Ваш вопрос не отвечу, но у меня есть локация для Вашей коллекции:
> Фильм "Приходите завтра" с 17 минуты до 17-22  
> Вложение 13442655
> Сцена снята на Сегедской. В кадре дом № 16. 
> 
> https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...2!8i6656?hl=ru


 Ого! Спасибо большое!!! Что то я его прозевал!

----------


## serg-shs

> К сожалению фильмы "Нота на колесах" и "Веселая канарейка" найти не удалось. "Обломок крушения" на самом деле называется "Обломок империи". А вот в фильме "Мятеж" есть такой кадр. По сюжету это Ташкент. Мог такой дом сниматься где-то в Одессе?
> Вложение 13442632


 На Молдаванку похоже - Градоначальницкая /чего-то там

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На Молдаванку похоже - Градоначальницкая /чего-то там


 РОВД на углу Косвенной? Да схожесть есть, но не оно. Я заметил, что кинематографисты вообще не очень охотно снимали на Молдаванке. Особенно иногородние - они старались все снять в историческом центре. Даже все экранизации бабелевского Бени Крика практически никогда не снимались на Молдаванке, где угодно, только не там))

----------


## doc-men

Незнайка с нашего двора
 1983 год
Режиссёры: Игорь Апасян, Ирина Тарковская.
Одесская киностудия

Узнаю в этом кадре спуск от Санатория Чкалова к морю.

----------


## doc-men

Из этого же фильма:


В фильме.



Сегодня.



На фото 1973 года место отмечено крестиком (9)

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Ничего себе, следопыты!  Вот бы найти места в Ботаническом саду, где снимали "Рабу любви". Там красиво...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Снимали в Одессе детский фильм "Наследница по прямой". Фильм помню смутно, знаю только, что снимался на Коблевской 37(там жила героиня). Там для съемок разрисовали стену гаража. А на Коблевской 38а, на втором этаже была киносъемочная квартира.


 Я отлично помню то нашествие киношников в тот соседний с нами дом -- 38А (мы жили тогда: улица Коблевская/Подбельская 40), от киностудийных автомобилей с улицы на второй этаж киносъёмочной квартиры было протянуто куча различных кабелей для киносъёмочной техники. Хотя фильм датирован 1982 годом, но снимали на нашей улице по факту в 1980 или 1981 году.




> Фильм Сергея Соловьева. В первую очередь примечателен тем, что в нем есть кадры интерьера старого одесского трамвайчика, которые ходили по 5 и 28 маршрутам.


 Добавим ещё 11, и (самое главное) -- 20 маршрут, где данный тип трамвая (КТМ/КТП 2) продержался дольше всего по времени (до 1987 года), и там же (на Хаджибейской дороге по его маршруту), мне кажется, и были сняты сцены фильма с данным трамваем.

----------


## Richard

> Ничего себе, следопыты!  Вот бы найти места в Ботаническом саду, где снимали "Рабу любви". Там красиво...


 Его очень просто найти. По огромному дереву, что постоянно в кадре

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Его очень просто найти. По огромному дереву, что постоянно в кадре


  Дерево я знаю, но они там ходили и по другим местам.

----------


## Спокойствие

Кадры из фильма "Свежий ветер"  ВУФКУ (Одесса) 1926 г.
Фильм не сохранился.
Из журнала "Советский экран" №51-52 1926 г.

----------


## Ranke

Разбор мест здесь >>>

 06/1968г

----------


## eserg72

Одесса создана для Кинематографа. Почему бы с нее не сделать Голливуд №2.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Пора оживить эту тему. Кадр из фильма "Неподдающиеся". Снято где-то в Одессе, но где? По сюжету - это заводоуправление. На ФБ все единодушно заявляют, что это роддом № 6 в парке Шевченко. Но каким боком? И откуда там заводская труба за деревьями?

----------


## forstrat

> Пора оживить эту тему. Кадр из фильма "Неподдающиеся". Снято где-то в Одессе, но где? По сюжету - это заводоуправление. На ФБ все единодушно заявляют, что это роддом № 6 в парке Шевченко. Но каким боком? И откуда там заводская труба за деревьями?
> Вложение 13470074


  Вообще то, очень похоже.

А труба на заводскую как то не очень выросла, а на трубу котельной - вполне себе.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вообще то, очень похоже.
> 
> А труба на заводскую как то не очень выросла, а на трубу котельной - вполне себе.


 Труба там далекооо, поэтому кажется такой маленькой. Я вообще-то родился в 6 роддоме, но не помню там такой архитектуры нигде.

----------


## forstrat

> Труба там далекооо, поэтому кажется такой маленькой. Я вообще-то родился в 6 роддоме, но не помню там такой архитектуры нигде.


 Это нормально. Я тот день, когда родился, вообще смутно помню.

Глянул сейчас в гугле - ну да, не похоже здание как то. Так, вроде, и навевает, но нет.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это нормально. Я тот день, когда родился, вообще смутно помню.
> 
> Глянул сейчас в гугле - ну да, не похоже здание как то. Так, вроде, и навевает, но нет.


 Вообще то завод снимали в Москве, но этот кадр явно одесский. У Победы одесские номера

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Отбой. Уже нашли. Это админздание автосборочного завода - оно же бывший вокзал "Одесса-пассажирская".

----------


## Ranke

Съемки картины "За стеной" (1928г)
Фильм не сохранился

----------


## forstrat

> Съемки картины "За стеной" (1928г)


 Скриншот - это просто праздник какой то! Давно так пора!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вот так! Думская площадь -- отличная декорация для "где-то там в Европе"!))))

----------


## serg-shs

> Одесса создана для Кинематографа. Почему бы с нее не сделать Голливуд №2.


 делайте!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Отбой. Уже нашли. Это админздание автосборочного завода - оно же бывший вокзал "Одесса-пассажирская".


 К слову, само здание так и не открывшейся [для пассажиров] в своё время станции Одесса Пассажирская было построено по типовому проекту частной железнодорожной компании "Московско-Киево-Воронежская железная дорога" (М.К.В.Ж.Д.) внешне слегка его видоизменив (фасад и форма окон), но внутренние помещения и сама планировка остались типовыми, как на станциях, построенных по всей линии от Одессы Сортировочной до Бахмача и чуть ранее от Киева до Полтавы и от Конотопа до Брянска.
И следующее от этого по линии здание в своём каноничной виде (как оно было по проекту) было на станции Одесса Сортировочная:

(Общий элемент -- входная дверь по центру двухэтажной части левого крыла и три окна на втором этаже, при изначальной идентичной внутренней планировке помещений, на малых станциях чаще строились только одно крыло от проектного большого двухкрыльного здания, бывшая Одесса Пассажирская сохранила правое и левое крыло).
Потом были Кремидовка, Буялык, Сербка, Рауховка и т.д. Не все они сохранились в ходе прошедшей ВМВ.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> К слову, само здание так и не открывшейся [для пассажиров] в своё время станции Одесса Пассажирская было построено по типовому проекту частной железнодорожной компании "Московско-Киево-Воронежская железная дорога" (М.К.В.Ж.Д.) внешне слегка его видоизменив (фасад и форма окон), но внутренние помещения и сама планировка остались типовыми, как на станциях, построенных по всей линии от Одессы Сортировочной до Бахмача и чуть ранее от Киева до Полтавы и от Конотопа до Брянска.
> И следующее от этого по линии здание в своём каноничной виде (как оно было по проекту) на станции Одесса Сортировочная:
> 
> (Общий элемент -- входная дверь по центру двухэтажной части левого крыла и три окна на втором этаже, при изначальной идентичной внутренней планировке помещений, на малых станциях чаще строились только одно крыло от проектного большого двухкрыльного здания, бывшая Одесса Пассажирская сохранила правое и левое крыло).
> Потом были Кремидовка, Буялык, Сербка, Рауховка и т.д. Не все они сохранились в ходе прошедшей ВМВ.


 Кто сказал что так и не открывшейся? Она прекрасно функционировала в 1915 году.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Кто сказал что так и не открывшейся? Она прекрасно функционировала в 1915 году.


 Значит, недолго, не пережил революцию и гражданскую, раз более не работал далее по назначению.

----------


## Ranke

ист.

А вот и нет 

декабрь 1938г >>> _"Для "морского боя" были построены 11 кораблей парусного флота"_
июль 1938г >>> _"Одновременно идет подготовка к сложным съемкам морского боя. На двух больших фрегатах, оборудованных на Одесской судостроительной верфи, будут засняты рукопашные схватки. Остальные суда в количестве около 20-ти будут заменены небольшими баркасами, оформленными под фрегаты . "_



декабрь 1938г >>> _"Основная часть съемок была сделана в Одессе. Кроме того работа производилась в Озерках (Ленинград), где засняты массовые сцены народного бунта на "Демидовском дворе"._

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Вот в этом ролике на времени 2:41 показана беседка, где происходило свидание Миши Японца и Цили. Может, кто угадает, где она находится. Что-то похожее я видела давно в одном ресторане, кажется, на ул. Бернардацци недалеко от моря. Но то ли путаю, то ли сейчас там того заведения уже нет. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leYlj1MRFNg&ab_channel=%D0%A2%D0%B2%D0%BE%  D1%8F%D0%92%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F 

(Хотела по-человечески вставить ролик, но появляется только чёрный экран с белым треугольничком по центру.)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вот в этом ролике на времени 2:41 показана беседка, где происходило свидание Миши Японца и Цили. Может, кто угадает, где она находится. Что-то похожее я видела давно в одном ресторане, кажется, на ул. Бернардацци недалеко от моря. Но то ли путаю, то ли сейчас там того заведения уже нет. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leYlj1MRFNg&ab_channel=%D0%A2%D0%B2%D0%BE%  D1%8F%D0%92%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F 
> 
> (Хотела по-человечески вставить ролик, но появляется только чёрный экран с белым треугольничком по центру.)


 Скорее всего она находится давно на свалке. Это декорация.

----------

